# I'll Trade U 4 That.



## Njaco (Jun 7, 2007)

After reading a few threads in modeling, a thought hit me. Being a modeller I've collected numerous models that I haven't started and have lost intrest in, as I'm sure others have. I thought maybe if we could barter with others it might be a good thing. Here are some points:

1) I want to make clear this is a barter between two parties and this forum has no liability for anything that goes on. Its more like a bulletin board and nothing more -not EBay.

2) Members can post what they have available. Only a listing of model, make, condition. Nothing more. Members interested will PM the other party. This is strictly thru Pms and nothing on a thread or Post.

3) Shipping costs or other costs are strictly between the two parties.

4) Problems with models or anything else associated with this is strictly between the two parties.

5) Again, this is nothing but a billboard you find in a shopping market, etc. Nothing reflecs this forum.

I'm sure the Admins and Mods will go over this and add or totally remove this thread which is fine by me. I PM'd Evan about this and he said try. If this goes beyond the means of this forum I accept that. If I overstepped my bounds I apologize and will go back to ranting in the Politics forum.

Just thought this was a good idea. Maybe it can be worked out more effectively by others. Thanks.

Chris


----------



## cougar32d (Jun 7, 2007)

i like the idea! I'm onboard.


----------



## DOUGRD (Jun 7, 2007)

Great idea!! I have approx 60 (SIXTY) models sitting on the shelf, most bought in the 1970's, some I know are out of production. Most are 1/32 and 1/48 several helos too.


----------



## cougar32d (Jun 8, 2007)

DOUGRD, what kind of helos do you have?


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 8, 2007)

I'm in, I've got a 1/48 tanker that I know I'm not interested in doing if anyone wants it.


----------



## Heinz (Jun 8, 2007)

This is a cool idea! I got some kicking around. Great stuff Njaco!


----------



## Njaco (Jun 8, 2007)

The only other thing I was thinking was to keep it to ONE thread that way we're not cluttering up the forum. You know post what you have to offer and if anyone is interested they PM you. nothing more.

Gotta see what I have now that I thought of this.


----------



## cougar32d (Jun 8, 2007)

1/32 revell hunter..........anyone interested? if anyone has any 1/144 models let me know.


----------



## DOUGRD (Jun 10, 2007)

cougar32d said:


> DOUGRD, what kind of helos do you have?



Fujimi Westland Seaking H.A.R. Mk3 1/72 RAF Fujimi " " Mk41 1/72 West German Navy SAR Fujimi Aerospatiale Alouette III 1/48 Danish Navy Hasegawa AH-64A Apache 1/72 USA Bachman/Fujimi Bell AH-1G Huey Cobra 1/48 USA Monogram "Blue Thunder" Helo 1/32 MPC Mil Mi-24 Hind 1/72 MPC Kamov Ka25 Hormone 1/72 USSR Navy Testors CH-46D Sea Knight 1/72 USN (This one is a maybe) Airfix Whirlwind H.A.S. Mk22 1/72 Royal Navy Aurora/Heller Super Frelon S.A. 321 1/35 French Army/ Navy/ I.D.F. This Super Frelon I'm still sort of debating about but make me an offer?


----------



## DOUGRD (Jun 10, 2007)

Sorry for the way the above list turned out. I had typed it all in columns nice and orderly. By the way...Cash or trades are good.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 10, 2007)

DOUG, have you got any 1:72 WWII era stuff?


----------



## DOUGRD (Jun 10, 2007)

mosquitoman said:


> DOUG, have you got any 1:72 WWII era stuff?


I really don't do much in 1/72, I like the detail of 1/48 1/32 but I do have a couple of kits that I don't know if I'll get to build and you might be able to talk me out of for something interesting Italaerei 1/72 Dornier DO24T and a Super Model 1/72 BV138.


----------



## cougar32d (Jun 10, 2007)

want a revell/monogram 1/32 hawker hunter fga9???


----------



## cougar32d (Jun 10, 2007)

anyone have any large scale bomber plans they dont need?


----------



## KingPenguin (Jun 11, 2007)

I have a 1:72 Italeri P-47 N Thunderbolt (No. 1240, 2004 if that helps) that I have opened but nothing else to this point. If I don't get an offer relatively quickly I'll start working on it (I'll edit this post if that happens). Barring that, I'd love to trade for any WWII aircraft (though preferably 1:48 or 1:72 and I'd especially like an Italian plane). PM me if interested.


----------



## DOUGRD (Jun 25, 2007)

It appears that this thread is dying on the vine. Nobody wants to do some horse trading?


----------



## cougar32d (Jun 26, 2007)

i would love to trade, but most of my my stock was damaged but i have other military and avaition memorabilia i could trade, if your looking for anything specific pm me if i dont have it i can find it...........plus i'm on a very tight budget right now.


----------



## Thorlifter (Jun 26, 2007)

I simply don't have the time to model any more. I've had a P-47D on my workbench for about 1 1/2 years now. It's probably 60% done being built. At this rate I have another year to complete and paint it.


----------



## Njaco (Jun 26, 2007)

I have the same complaints. I just thought this would be a cool thing to get rid of some models I'm not probably gonna touch. Maybe this thread should be a sticky.


----------



## Thorlifter (Jun 26, 2007)

Yeah, I think this thread a good idea....I just don't have the time to devote to the hobby now.


----------



## DOUGRD (Jun 28, 2007)

I hear you talking guys. I'm sort of in the same situation. Plenty of models to be built but little time. I'd probably have a lot more time if I could pry my face away from this damn computer. "We got to get outta this place if it's the last thing we ever do.." SORRY! wrong song. Ha, wrong era.


----------



## cougar32d (Jun 28, 2007)

I don't know what you guys are talking about, i've got nothing but time just no money to buy said models


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 28, 2007)

Same problem, once I'm working it'll be the other way round though.


----------



## Njaco (Jun 28, 2007)

Maybe this was an idea before its time? Oh well, back to EBay and Craig's List.


----------



## Njaco (Jul 10, 2007)

Ok, got a list together of models I wanna get rid of. Moving in a bit and it doesn't make sense to haul them around. Most are from my Dad's collection that I have no interest or melancholy for and a few are from my collection. I'm looking to complete my Luftwaffe with a few different types; Fw 200, Ta 152, Ta 154 - mostly looking for 1/48 as my eyes aren't what they used to be. PM me for shipping costs or anything else. 

I'm making these available to the fine folks of this forum only for whatever it takes to ship. After about a month I'm gonna try EBay and pray. Not looking for money, just expanding our hobby.  


PRE-WAR
*P-12E* - 1/32 Hasagawa; engine cowl is painted but appears complete.
*P-26A* - 1/32 Hasagawa; engine completed and partial painted, one wing is painted but appears complete
*P-26* - 1/48 Hobbycraft; box open but appears complete.
*Seversky P-35* - 1/48 Hobbycraft; box opened but appears complete.
*Grumman F3F-3* - 1/32 Revell/Monogram; box is open but appears complete.
*Lockheed 10 Electra* - 1/53 Williams Bros.; Scale is correct. Box slightly damaged but parts factory bagged.

WW2
*Arado Ar 240C-02* - 1/72 Revell; box slightly damaged but complete.
*Heinkel He 177A-5 *- 1/72 Revell; box damaged but complete.
*MIG 3* - 1/72 Plastic Air Kit (Russian); box damaged but complete.
*P-61 Black Widow* - 1/48 Monogram; This model is a mess - half completed by what appears to be a 2 yr old. Complete?
*Boeing B-17G *- 1/144 Minicraft; box opened but factory bagged.
*PZL 37B Los* - 1/72 Pantera s.c.; box opened but factory bagged.
*Devastator TBD-1* - 1/48 Monogram; box is badly damaged but all parts are there. Adding a book, TBD Devastor In Action by Squadron Pub.
*Lancaster BIII Dambuster/Grand Slam* - 1/48 Tamiya; This model is motorized. Box opened and appears complete although some pieces completed and painted.
*Westland Lysander MkII* - 1/72? Hawk; Box damaged but model complete.

POSTWAR TO PRESENT
*Bell Huey Gunship* - 1/24 Monogram; Box is a bit damaged but model is complete. Adding a book, UH-1 Huey In Color by Squadron Books.
*Bell Huey "Hog"* - 1/48 Monogram; box damaged but complete model.
*F-15E Eagle *- 1/72 Monogram; box open but parts factory bagged.
*F-16* - 1/72 Monogram; box damaged but complete.
*Northrop T-38 Talon* - 1/72 Starfix; Complete. A warning; Starfix is a dollar company from a dollar store. Models are ok, great to start but don't expect accuracy or proper scale.  
*Alpha Jet* - 1/72 Starfix; Still in shrinkwrap.
*Douglas A-4-F Skyhawk* - 1/72 Starfix; Shrink wrapped.
*A-10A Warthog* - 1/144 Shanghai Dragon; box open but parts factory bagged.
*A-10A Thunderbolt II* (?) - 1/72 Monogram; complete.
*Grumman XF5F-1 Skyrocket* - 1/48 Minicraft; partially completed and painted, adding a booklet, Grumman XF5F-1 and XP-50 Naval Fighters # 35 by David Lucabaugh and Bob Martin.

STICK AND TISSUE MODELS
*F6F Hellcat *- wngspn 16 1/2 in Guillow's; model has been started but everything appears to be there.
*Seversky P-35* - 1/48 Gene Dubois Models; appears complete.

well there it is. Just PM me if interested in anything. Thanks.


----------



## Njaco (Jul 31, 2007)

adding a few more....

PRE-WAR
*Arado Ar 231 V1* - 1/72 Pavla models complete

WWII
*Savoia-Marchett SM-79* - 1/72 Airfix still in shrink wrap
*Vultee Vengeance MkII* - 1/72 Revell complete
*Curtis Wright CW-21B* - 1/72 MPM models complete

POSTWAR
*Martin B-57B Canberra* - 1/72 Airfix complete
*N.A.RA-5C Vigilante* - 1/72 Airfix complete
*SR 71 Blackbird* - 1/72 Revell/Monogram complete
*Lockheed Super G Constellation* - 1/72 Monogram Classics

OTHER
*Matilda Tank* - 1/72 Airfix


----------



## Negative Creep (Aug 1, 2007)

I have a 1:72 Camel with a photoetch kit and a 1:72 Dauntless if anyone's interested. Boxes opened but kits are still boxed and complete


----------



## DOUGRD (Aug 15, 2007)

OK guys, Njaco and I just completed a trade with no hitches. Anybody else going to give it a try?


----------



## cougar32d (Sep 17, 2007)

ok guys if anyone wants to pm me with a list w/ a price on them i'll buy them. my current stock was destroyed by some flooding issues last month


----------



## DOUGRD (Sep 23, 2007)

cougar32d said:


> ok guys if anyone wants to pm me with a list w/ a price on them i'll buy them. my current stock was destroyed by some flooding issues last month



That Just totally SUCKS!!!


----------



## Heinz (Mar 18, 2008)

Just bumping this up as A4k and myself wish to get it happening again!


----------



## A4K (Mar 18, 2008)

Good man Heinzy! Thanks for finding the thread!


----------



## d_bader (Mar 18, 2008)

Are there any WW2 1/72 around that people are willing to sell? I would love to see a list of any that are available....


----------



## lesofprimus (Mar 18, 2008)

I wouldnt be into buying anything, and I have no stock to trade, but I will accept any handouts for the poor.... They will get built, u have that assurance....

That being said, I would have no problem paying for the shipping if necessary, as long as its not unreasonable.... Im looking for WW2 fighter aircraft, 1:32 scale... I would try a 1:48 scale if given the opportunity....

I know beggars are a digusting parasite upon the soul of men, but dammit, all u freaks got these kits sitting around gathering dust....

Share the wealth!!! (this means u Wayne)


----------



## Njaco (Mar 18, 2008)

Dan, I listed a couple 1/32 pre-war planes and a 1/24 Huey gunship if interested. I'm just getting them ready for Craig's list but if something catches your eye, tell me. The Lanc I'm getting ready to send to Doug.

Anybody else , just check my list for something. Shipping is all I'm doing and still working that out. Cost $10 to ship to Sweden the other day so maybe not too bad.


----------



## lesofprimus (Mar 19, 2008)

Chris, I'll definatly grab up the Grumman F3F-3 - 1/32 Revell/Monogram... PM me with how u wanna do it....


----------



## A4K (Mar 20, 2008)

Here are my spares guys...


Complete decal sheets: (1/72)

Hasegawa decals 72-012: US National insignia (WW II) –(Stars and bars)
Microscale 72-5: Japan WW II (Ki-43, Ki-46, Ki-84)
Microscale 72-11: Spanish civil war 
Microscale 72-17: US Insignia WW II (Blue circles, Yellow outlined blue circles)

Individual markings, by country: (1/72 unless noted otherwise)

Australia:
Bell UH-1C : A2-720, 9 sqn. RAAF (Italeri)
CAC Boomerang : ’Sinbad II’ BF-S A46-126, 4 sqn. RAAF (Airfix)
Curtiss P-40E kittyhawk I: U, RAAF (Academy- stbd. Flag and serials not printed)
Curtiss P-40M Kittyhawk III : ’Jen 1’ MP-A A29-359, 86 sqn. RAAF (Tally Ho!)
De Havilland Mosquito FB.VI : NA-B A52-520, 1 sqn. RAAF (Airfix)
Lockheed C-130E Hercules: A97 159, 37 sqn. RAAF (Airfix)
Lockheed Hudson Mk.IV: US-K A16-25, 1 sqn. RAAF (Italeri)
Lockheed Hudson Mk-IV: FX-F A16-123, 6 sqn. RAAF (Italeri)

Austria:
Cessna L-19: All Austrian army airforce aircraft (Propagteam, for IPMS Austria)
Fouga Magister: As above
Pilatus PC-7: As above
Saab J-29F: As above
Yakolev Yak-11: As above

Belgium:
Supermarine Spitfire Mk.XIVe: MN-F RB169, 350 (Belgian) sqn. RAF (Fujimi)

Canada:
Hawker Hurricane Mk-IIB: AE-W BE485, 402 sqn, RAF (Revell)
Short Sunderland GR.III: 2-G DD867, 423 sqn. RCAF (Airfix)
Supermarine Spitfire Mk.Vb: AE-A EP120, 402 (Canadian) sqn. RAF (Revell)
Supermarine Spitfire Mk.XIVe: AE-J RN119, 402 (Canadian) sqn. RAF (Fujimi)

Czechoslovakia:
Aero C-3A (Siebel Si-204D) : UB-72 (Kopro)
Aero C-3B (Siebel Si-204D) : V-15 (Kopro)

France:
Alouette III : ’Securite Civil’ markings (Heller- roundels out of register)
Supermarine Walrus Mk.I: 53.S.16, Flotille 53S, Aeronavale (Revell)

Germany:
Bell UH-1D Iroquois: 71+83, Heeresfliegerwaffenschule (Revell)
Bell UH-1D Iroquois: 71+98 (Italeri)
Bell UH-1D Iroquois: 73+49 ’special colours’, HFRG (Italeri)
Fokker Dr.I: 454/17, Lt. Lothar Von Richthofen, Jasta 11 (Revell)
Junkers Ju 86Z-2: D-ANUV ’Wasserkuppe’, Lufthansa (Revell)

Israel:
North American T-6G: 1113 ’13’, Heyl Ha’Avir (IDF) (Academy)

Italy:
Agusta-Bell AB-205: 335, 5.Ragruppamento „Rigel” A.L.E (Italeri)

Japan:
Mitsubishi Ki-46-II ’Dinah’: 81.Sentai, 1.Chutai, IJAAF (Airfix -red streaked on Hinomaru)

Republic of Korea:
North American AT-6G Texan: TA-364 117364, RoKAF (Academy)

Poland:
Supermarine Spitfire Mk.Vb: RF-D ’Donald Duck’ BM144, 303 (Polish) sqn. RAF (Airfix)
Vickers Wellington Mk.X: ’V’ HE488, 304 (Polish) sqn. RAF (Italeri)
Vickers Wellington Mk.X: ’S’ HZ258, 304 (Polish) sqn. RAF (Italeri)

South Africa:
Curtiss P-40M Kittyhawk III: ’Lady Godiva’ GL-O FR817, 5 sqn SAAF, 233 Wing RAF

Spain:
Bell UH-1D Iroquois: ET.254 BHELMA II (Italeri)

Sweden:
De Havilland Sk-28B Vampire (FB.5): ’Blue K’ 28195, F18 Wing (Airfix -2 sets)
De Havilland Sk-28B Vampire (FB.5): ’Red G’ 28693 SE-DXY (Airfix – 2 sets)
Handley-Page P5 Hampden: 1-90 ’810’ (Airfix –Krone out of register)
Lockheed Tp-84 (C-130H) Hercules: ’841’, F7 Wing (Airfix)


Switzerland:
BAe Hawk T.66 : U-1257, Fliegerschule 1, SAF (Revell)

UK:
Avro 504K: E449, RAF Museum (Airfix)
BAe Hawk T.1a: XX288 (Airfix – out of register)
Curtiss P-40M Kittyhawk III: ’Saint’ LD- : FR813, 250 sqn, 239 Wing (Tally Ho!)
De Havilland Mosquito NF.II: YP-R DD712, 23 sqn. RAF (Airfix)
De Havilland Mosquito Mk.XVIII: QM-D PZ468, 248/254 sqn.RAF (Airfix)
De Havilland Vampire FB.5: A-L WA235, 112 sqn. (Airfix)
Douglas C-47 Dakota Mk.III: YS KG374, 271 sqn. D-Day (Eagle Strike)
Douglas C-47 Dakota Mk.III: YS KG374, 271 sqn. D-Day (Italeri)
Grumman F6F-5 Hellcat Mk.II: B-9R JX995, No.898 Naval air sqn, FAA (Revell)
Handley-Page Hampden Mk.I: ’Popeye I’ EA-P AE238, 49 sqn. (Airfix)
Handley-Page Hampden Mk.I: ZN-B P1320, 106 sqn. (Airfix)
Hawker Hurricane Mk.IIB: UF-Y BD712, 601 sqn, RA(A)F (Revell)
Hawker Tempest Mk.V: JF-E ’Cross of Lorraine’NV784 (Revell)
Lockheed C-130K Hercules C.1: XV300 (Airfix)
North American P-51B Mustang III: GA-Q ’Sharkmouth’ FB247, 112 sqn. RAF (Revell )
North American P-51B Mustang III: GA-Q ’Sharkmouth’ FB247, 112 sqn. RAF (Revell)
North American P-51D Mustang IV: YT-E ’H695’, 65 sqn. RAF (Italeri)
North American P-51K Mustang IVA: GN-B KH682, 249(Gold coast) sqn.RAF (Airfix)
Scottish Aviation Bulldog T.1: XX638, CFS, RAF (Airfix)
Short Stirling B.I: MG-K N3709, 7 sqn. (Airfix)
Short Stirling B.III: EX-L LJ582, 199 sqn. (Airfix)
Supermarine Spitfire Mk.Vb: AZ-G (Revell)
Supermarine Spitfire Mk.Vb: IR-G AB502, 244 Wing (Italeri)
Supermarine Spitfire Mk.Vb: T-L EP706 , 249 sqn. (Italeri)
Supermarine Spitfire Mk.XIVe: AP-D RM619, 30(F) sqn. RAF (Fujimi)
Supermarine Walrus Mk.I: ’P’ W3085, HMS Victorious, FAA (Revell)
Vickers Wellington Mk.X: UJ-J LN710, 27 (OTU) sqn. RAF (Italeri)

USA:
Bell OH-13S Sioux: 1542, 1.Cav, US Army (Italeri- stars + bars out of register)
Bell OH-13S Sioux: 5157, 1/9, 1.Cav, US Army (Italeri)
Bell OH-13S Sioux: 9087, Troop B, 1 sqn, US Army (Italeri)
Bell UH-1C: ’316’ HA(L)-3 ’Sea wolves’, USN (Italeri)
Bell UH-1D Iroquois: ’674’, Wasp platoon, 116 ACH, US army (Italeri)
Chance-Vought F4U-1D Corsair: ’530’ ’Checkerboard’, VMF 312, US Marines (Hasegawa)
Chance-Vought F4U-5N Corsair: NP-21 Bu.124453, VC-3, USN (Italeri)
Curtiss P-40E: ’49’ ’Tigerhead’, 11 FS/ 343 FG, USAAF (Academy)
Curtiss P-40E: ’Texas Longhorn’ ET601, 9 FS/ 49 FG, USAAF (Academy)
Douglas C-47: 4U-N 2100795 , 89 TCS, 438 TCG, D-Day (Eagle Strike)
Douglas C-47: ’62’ ’Swamp Rat II’ 138630, 6 TCS, Australia, 1942 (Eagle Strike)
Douglas C-47A: ’The Argonis’ D8-Z 315159, 94 sqn/ 439 TCG, USAAF
North American P-51B Mustang: ’267’ 36-769, 26 FS/ 51 FG, USAAF (Revell)
North American LT-6G: LTA-542 93542, 6148 TACS, USAF (Academy)
Northrop/ McDonnell Douglas YF-23: 87-801 (Italeri)
Supermarine Spitfire Mk.Vb: AV-D EN853, 355 FS/ 4 FG, USAAC (Italeri)
Supermarine Spitfire Mk.Vb:’Lima Challenger’ MX-D EN851, 31 FG, USAAF (Airfix)
Supermarine Spitfire Mk.VIII: ’Fargo express’ HL-K, 308 FS/ 31 FG (ICM) –( 1/48 )
Supermarine Spitfire Mk.VIII: ’Betty Jane’ CM-M, 31 FG (ICM) –( 1/48 )




USSR:
Aero C-103 (Siebel Si-204D): ’20’ (Kopro)
MiG-15: 8170 (Italeri)
Polikarpov I-16 type 24: ’61’, 286 IAP (ICM)


----------



## A4K (Mar 20, 2008)

Accessories: (1/72 unless otherwise noted)

Resin:
Aires 4083: german 7,92 mm gun MG17 (4 Mg’s) –( 1/48 )

Etched brass:
Extra Tech O-01: WW II Luftwaffe gun sights (for MG15, MG17, MG81, MG81Z, MG131, MGFF) –(5 sights in total) –( 1/48 )

Falcon Vac-form canopies: (in brackets – kit designed for)

Set 1: USN WW II fighters 1/72:
Curtiss SBC Helldiver (Heller/matchbox)
Curtiss SB2C helldiver (Airfix SB2C-4/5)
Douglas TBD Devastator (Airfix TBD-1)
Curtiss SOC Seagull (Hasegawa)
Grumman J2F Duck (Airfix J2F-6)
Grumman F8F Bearcat (Monogram F8F-1)
Vought OS2U Kingfisher (Airfix OS2U-1/3)
Vought F4U-1 ’Birdcage’ Corsair (Hasegawa)

Set 2: RAF fighters, WW II 1/72: 
Bristol Beaufighter (Frog Mk.21)
Hawker Typhoon ’car door’ (Airfix)
Westland Whirlwind Mk.I (Airfix)

Set 3: WWII fighters 1/48:
Hawker Hurricane (Airfix Mk.I)
Messerschmitt Bf 109F (Airfix Bf 109F)
Republic P-47 ’Malcolm’ Hood (Monogram P47D)
Republic P-47D ’Razorback’ (Monogram)
Supermarine Spitfire Mk.V(late)/VI/VII/VIII/IX/XII/XIV/21
Supermarine Spitfire PR.IV (Airfix Mk.V)
Supermarine Spitfire prototype/ early production canopy

Set 11: US Navy WW II (Part two) 1/72:
Chance-Vought F4U-1 ’Birdcage’ Corsair (Hasegawa F4U-1)
Convair PB4Y-2 Privateer (Matchbox PB4Y-2)
Curtiss SB2C Helldiver (Matchbox SB2C-1C)
Grumman F6F-3 Hellcat (Hasegawa F6F-3)


----------



## Heinz (Mar 20, 2008)

Wow what a list! 

These are all markings I take it? No kits?

Cheers mate.


----------



## A4K (Mar 20, 2008)

Sorry, just markings and vac-form canopies. The reason there are so many is most of my kits will be 'kiwi's', except those in my Luftwaffe collection of course -you'll notice NO spares there!

Send us a PM so I can get those grey nurse markings to you (and anything else you're after)

Cheers! Evan


----------



## A4K (Mar 20, 2008)

What make is that Dauntless NC, do you still have it?


----------



## Wurger (Mar 20, 2008)

Holy crap. It will take me some time to choose something Evan....I let you know dear mate. THX again.


----------



## Njaco (Mar 20, 2008)

I just posted it on Craigs List. Check here A4K.....

Divebomber Plastic Model Airplane lot


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 20, 2008)

lesofprimus said:


> I wouldnt be into buying anything, and I have no stock to trade, but I will accept any handouts for the poor.... They will get built, u have that assurance....
> 
> That being said, I would have no problem paying for the shipping if necessary, as long as its not unreasonable.... Im looking for WW2 fighter aircraft, 1:32 scale... I would try a 1:48 scale if given the opportunity....
> 
> ...



Damn Parasites! there everywhere.. 

Well... I'll take a look at my stash......


----------



## lesofprimus (Mar 20, 2008)

Blood sucking leech at ur service kind sir...

Do u have any virulent diseases and/or genetic anomalies that I can suck out of ur slightly yellowing skin??


----------



## Heinz (Mar 21, 2008)

Alright heres some of mine, there could be more. I am after a 1:48 or 1:35 King Tiger either turret version.

German Tank Engine Maintence Crew set 

1:35 tamiya - Complete still sealed in parts bags

Sd. Kfz. 124 Wespe 

1:72 Revell Complete

75mm Assualt Gun ( Stug III ) 

1:72 Airfix - Complete

Sd.Kfz. 171 Panther Ausf. F
Metal Hull
1:72 Dragon - complete

Sd. Kfz. 184 Elefant
Photo etch parts
1:72 Dragon - Complete

Savoia Marchetti SM 79

1:72 Airfix - Complete

EA-6B Prowler

1:72 Kitech ( I dont know anything about this brand to be honest ) 
Complete

Heinkel He 111 H6 

1:144 Minicraft - Complete

Sd. Kfz. 182 King Tiger Porsche Turret
Metal Hull
1:72 Dragon - Complete


----------



## A4K (Mar 21, 2008)

Alex, I'll send you a PM a bit later (gotta get back to work!), and Njaco, thanks mate, but I'm mainly into 1/72 (I don't have the space for bigger stuff!)


----------



## Njaco (Mar 21, 2008)

No prob. In fact I'm about to crack open my 1/72 stuff and see what I can get rid of. Freakin too many models!


----------



## A4K (Mar 21, 2008)

My fiancée says the same thing...


----------



## Njaco (Mar 21, 2008)

yup. Its a pain heard 'round the world!


----------



## A4K (Mar 21, 2008)

Actually I'm one of the lucky ones...her main complaint is that they're mostly in boxes taking up cupboard space!


----------



## d_bader (Mar 21, 2008)

njaco will you post a list of your available ww2 1/72 kits?


----------



## Njaco (Mar 21, 2008)

Yeah, once I go through them. I think I posted some earlier in this thread. Will check.


----------



## A4K (Mar 26, 2008)

Changes in my lists:

Additions: 
Decals (1/72):
Aermacchi MB-339A: M.M 54493, Scuolo Volo Basico Iniziale Aviogetti, AMI
Aermacchi MB-339A: M.M 54509, 61. Brigata Aerea? AMI (both Supermodel)

Complete kits (1/72):
Fokker Dr.I (Revell)
Ilya Muromets WWI Russian bomber (ICM)


Subtractions:
Decals:
Bell UH-1C : A2-720, 9 sqn. RAAF (Italeri)
CAC Boomerang : ’Sinbad II’ BF-S A46-126, 4 sqn. RAAF (Airfix)
Curtiss P-40E kittyhawk I: U, RAAF (Academy- stbd. Flag and serials not printed)
De Havilland Mosquito FB.VI : NA-B A52-520, 1 sqn. RAAF (Airfix)
Polikarpov I-16 type 24: ’61’, 286 IAP (ICM)
Short Sunderland GR.III: 2-G DD867, 423 sqn. RCAF (Airfix)
Supermarine Spitfire Mk.Vb: RF-D ’Donald Duck’ BM144, 303 (Polish) sqn. RAF (Airfix)
Vickers Wellington Mk.X: ’V’ HE488, 304 (Polish) sqn. RAF (Italeri)
Vickers Wellington Mk.X: ’S’ HZ258, 304 (Polish) sqn. RAF (Italeri)


----------



## A4K (Mar 26, 2008)

...And more changes...

Addition:
Decals 1/72:
Aermacchi MB-339A : 1. Escuadrilla de Ataque, Argentina (Supermodel)

Subtractions:
Decals:
Curtiss P-40E: ’49’ ’Tigerhead’, 11 FS/ 343 FG, USAAF (Academy)
Curtiss P-40E: ’Texas Longhorn’ ET601, 9 FS/ 49 FG, USAAF (Academy)
Fokker Dr.I: 454/17, Lt. Lothar Von Richthofen, Jasta 11 (Revell)

Kit:
Fokker Dr.I ( Revell)


----------



## Njaco (Mar 26, 2008)

A4K, between my kits and your decals and add-ons, we could start a hobby shop! Of course I think Wayne would beat us on stock!


----------



## A4K (Mar 27, 2008)

Judging by the pics he's sent, I reckon you're right!  

..Like the idea of that model shop..!


----------



## lesofprimus (Mar 27, 2008)

Wayne is dis gusting... Even hobby/model shops dont have as many kits as he does...


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 27, 2008)

Now there you go again.....Do I have to put on my friggin' helmet and flak jacket again...


----------



## Njaco (Mar 27, 2008)

Ok, went through my stuff and appears not much to add than what I already posted ....I'll post again! The ones listed in red are currently on Craig's List.

*WWI*
Sopwith 2F1 Camel - 1/72 Airfix; sealed unopened no shrink wrap.
Sopwith F.1 Camel - 1/32 Academy; opened but still bagged.
Sopwith F.1 Camel - 1/32 Hobby Craft; opened, box is worn but complete.
Sopwith 7F1 Snipe - 1/72 Toko; sealed unopened w/ shrink wrap.
Sopwith T.F.2 Salamander - 1/72 Toko; opened but complete.
Spad VII - 1/72 Airfix; sealed unopened no shrink wrap.
Bristol F2B Fighter - 1/72 Airfix; sealed unopened no shrink wrap.
Nieuport 11 Bebe - 1/72 Toko; opened but complete.
Nieuport 16c - 1/72 Toko; Toko sealed unopened w/ shrink wrap.
Nieuport 17 - 1/32 Academy; opened but complete.
Nieuport 17 - 1/32 Hobby Craft; opened but complete.
Morane G - 1/48 Maquette; opened but complete.
Type 93 Willow Japanese trainer - 1/48 ARII; opened but complete.
Airco DH II - 1/48 Smer; opened but complete.
SE 5 - 1/48 Lindberg Classic; opened but complete.
Martin MB-2 Bomber - 1/74 (_not a typo!) _Glencoe; opened but complete.
Vickers 66 Vimy - 1/72 Maquette; opened but complete.
Gotha G.V Night Raider - 1/72 Roden; opened but complete.
Handley Page 0/400 - 1/72 Airfix; opened but complete.
Aero MB 200 - 1/72 Kovozavody Prostejov; Box is opened and beat up but parts are bagged.
Aviatik (Berg) DI - 1/72 Toko; Box is damaged but kit is complete.
Hansa Brandeburg DI - 1/72 Toko; shrink wrapped.
Pfalz DXII - 1/72 Toko; Shrink wrapped.
Pfalz E.IV - 1/72 ICM; shrink wrapped.
Siemens Schukert DIII, IV - 1/72 Toko Shrink wrapped.
Fokker Dr I - 1/72 Airfix; factory sealed.
Albatross DVa - 1/72 Airfix; opened but complete.
Fokker E.V/D.VIII - 1/72 Roden; opened but complete.

*PRE-WAR*
P-12E - 1/32 Hasagawa; engine cowl is painted but appears complete.
P-26A - 1/32 Hasagawa; engine completed and partial painted, one wing is painted but appears complete
P-26 - 1/48 Hobbycraft; box open but appears complete.
Seversky P-35 - 1/48 Hobbycraft; box opened but appears complete.
Grumman F3F-3 - 1/32 Revell/Monogram; box is open but appears complete.
Arado Ar 231 V1 - 1/72 Pavla models complete

*WW2*
Arado Ar 240C-02 - 1/72 Revell; box slightly damaged but complete.
Arado Ar 196 A-2 - 1/72 Revell; Box opened but kit complete.
Arado Ar 196 A-3 - 1/72 Airfix; Box opened but kit complete.
Arado 95A - 1/72 MPM; Box is slightly damaged but kit complete.
Heinkel He 177A-5 - 1/72 Revell; box damaged but complete.
Fw 189 - 1/72 MPC; box opened but kit complete.
Henschel HS 123 A-1 - 1/72 Airfix; box opened but complete.
Henschel Hs 126 A-1 - 1/72 Revell; box opened but complete.
Heinkel He 115 - 1/72 Matchbox; kit opened but complete.
Blohm Voss P.194 - 1/72 Special Hobby; box ver damaged but kit is complete.
MIG 3 - 1/72 Maquette; box damaged but complete.
P-61 Black Widow - 1/48 Monogram; This model is a mess - half completed by what appears to be a 2 yr old. Complete?
Boeing B-17G - 1/144 Minicraft; box opened but factory bagged.
PZL 37B Los - 1/72 Pantera s.c.; box opened but factory bagged.
Devastator TBD-1 - 1/48 Monogram; box is badly damaged but all parts are there. Adding a book, TBD Devastor In Action by Squadron Pub.
Westland Lysander MkII - 1/72? Hawk; Box damaged but model complete.
Savoia-Marchett SM-79 - 1/72 Airfix still in shrink wrap
Vultee Vengeance MkII - 1/72 Revell complete
Curtis Wright CW-21B - 1/72 MPM models complete

*POSTWAR TO PRESENT*
Bell Huey Gunship - 1/24 Monogram; Box is a bit damaged but model is complete. Adding a book, UH-1 Huey In Color by Squadron Books.
Bell Huey "Hog" - 1/48 Monogram; box damaged but complete model.
F-15E Eagle - 1/72 Monogram; box open but parts factory bagged.
F-16 - 1/72 Monogram; box damaged but complete.
Northrop T-38 Talon - 1/72 Starfix; Complete. A warning; Starfix is a dollar company from a dollar store. Models are ok, great to start but don't expect accuracy or proper scale. 
Alpha Jet - 1/72 Starfix; Still in shrinkwrap.
Douglas A-4-F Skyhawk - 1/72 Starfix; Shrink wrapped.
A-10A Warthog - 1/144 Shanghai Dragon; box open but parts factory bagged.
A-10A Thunderbolt II (?) - 1/72 Monogram; complete.
Grumman XF5F-1 Skyrocket - 1/48 Minicraft; partially completed and painted, adding a booklet, Grumman XF5F-1 and XP-50 Naval Fighters # 35 by David Lucabaugh and Bob Martin.
Martin B-57B Canberra - 1/72 Airfix complete
N.A.RA-5C Vigilante - 1/72 Airfix complete

*STICK AND TISSUE MODELS*
Seversky P-35 - 1/48 Gene Dubois Models; appears complete.

*OTHER*
Matilda Tank - 1/72 Airfix
M4 Mk 1 Sherman Tank - 1/72 Airfix; opened but complete.
M3A1 White Half track - Airfix; Model sealed unopened but no shrink wrap.


Still have some 1/144 and others....so many boxes!!


----------



## lesofprimus (Mar 27, 2008)

Its all in the name of envy and jealousy Wayne, u know that...


----------



## A4K (Mar 28, 2008)

G'day Njaco!

I'm having a wee think about some of those kits - 
Is the Hs 126 the "old" Revell quality, or of the newer style, and what is the quality of the PZL 37B Los and Ar 95 kits like?

For the Aussies that Revell vengeance might be of interest, as it comes with RAAF decals.


----------



## Njaco (Mar 28, 2008)

Give me a day or two and I'll check. I think the PZL is still shrink wrap and I'm thinking the Revell are newer, not sure.

Here is my post on Craig's List -

Arado Model Airplane lot


----------



## A4K (Mar 31, 2008)

G'day Njaco!

Are those Arados to be sold together, or individually aswell? I'm interested in the Revell (ex Heller) Ar 196A-2


----------



## Njaco (Mar 31, 2008)

I can do seperate. PM me and we can work on it.


----------



## A4K (Apr 1, 2008)

Thanks mate!


----------



## chook (Apr 6, 2008)

Hi all. This is a top idea. I was thinking recently what to do next as I'm not interested in what I have now since I bought them a while ago. That and we just had twin girls. I think my rate of about one a year is about to multiply! All WW2 stuff. I have a newish 1/35 Tamiya SdKfz 251 Stuka zu fuss German half track with book opened but not harmed. The rest were found in an antique shop and look to be from about late 70's: Italeri 1/72 CG-4 Hadrian glider, Revell 1/72 Fw200 Condor, Italeri 1/35 set of 6 German Africa corps troops and accessories, Italeri 1/35 set of US and British machine guns, backpacks, bazooka, helmets etc, Esci 1/72 Opel3,6 German truck ambulance.

All the old ones are in good condition but sourcing newer decals would be suggested. 

I keep all my collection of WW2 planes to set scales. 1 engine 1/32, 2 engines 1/48 and 4 engines 1/72. If anyone has anything fitting into this category I'm interested.

For further info or photos of box and contents PM me and I'll email them to you.

Chook


----------



## cougar32d (Apr 7, 2008)

i've got a 1/72 academy me 109 box opened and the kettenkrad is missing but otherwise untouched..........anyone interested?


----------



## A4K (Apr 8, 2008)

Additions to my list:

Decals 1/72:

Curtiss P-40M kittyhawk IV: GA-M FR364, 112 sqn. RAF (Academy)
Curtiss P-40N Kittyhawk IV: 'Cleopatra III' BU-B A29-629, 80 sqn. RAAF (Academy)
Curtiss P-40N Warhawk: '48' 5281, 74th sqn, USAAF (Academy)
Hawker Tempest Mk.V: 'Le Grande Charles' JF-E NV724, 3 (Free French) sqn. RAF (Academy)

Kits 1/72 (Complete):

BAe hawk T.1a/ T.66 - Revell
Junkers Ju 87B-2/R-2 Stuka - Revell AG (ex Italeri)
Polikarpov I-16 - ICM

Kits 1/72 (incomplete):

Arado Ar 377A - from Dragon 'Mistel 5' kit (Aircraft only)


----------



## Heinz (Apr 8, 2008)

I received my parcel from Evan a few days ago now.

If anyone deals with A4K (Evan) it will be a dream.

Thanks again mate


----------



## A4K (Apr 9, 2008)

Mate, you're welcome!  

...And the same goes for anyone dealing with Alex (Heinz), too! I've got a lovely Lanc on it's way from Oz as we speak..!

To you too, thanks again, mate!


----------



## Wurger (Apr 10, 2008)

Affirm Alex's opinion.Evan's parcel was delivered to me some days ago as well.THX again mate


----------



## A4K (Apr 10, 2008)

You're thanking me???! You guys should see the package I recieved from Wojtek yesterday! Take what you were expecting, and times it by about 10 !

A VERY big and grateful thanks again to you my friend!!!


----------



## Wurger (Apr 10, 2008)




----------



## A4K (Jun 4, 2008)

G'day guys! I need some help...

Does anyone have any spare Israeli 'Star of David' roundels? 

I'm making the Airfix Spitfire IX (heavily modified - very basic kit) for one of my nephews as '130 T', one of the aircraft they built up from spare parts from RAF scrapheaps and a crashed Egyptian Spit. Very interesting paintscheme...

I need 4 roundels of 15-mm diameter, if poss, although 14-mm wouldn't look too amiss if no 15's available. Can trade for anything on my previously posted list.

Thanks! Evan


----------



## Heinz (Jun 4, 2008)

No decals but does that spit have a texan tail by any chance?


----------



## A4K (Jun 4, 2008)

No, it has a standard rounded rudder (which I had to reshape entirely on the model, along with the fin post and tailplanes, Airfix really had a bad day when they did this one...). Fixed tail wheel.

How's this for a scheme - Olive drab overall fueslage (crashed Egyptian machine); RAF desert camo (Ochre, Sand, and Azure Blue) on wings, wing fillets, tail planes and lower cowls; European camo (Sea grey and green) upper cowl; and either Blue or red spinner (no-one knows for sure which), with props in either standard yellow tipped form, or straight black...
No antenna mast, 'C' wing minus outboard cannon stubs and Browning MGs (gun ports filled), bulged upper cannon panels in straight alumimium, and no roundels on upper wings.

Sounds weird, but I've seen it done, and it looks good !


----------



## Heinz (Jun 4, 2008)

Look foward to seeing it Evan!

I was just curious, I've got some shots of a Spitfire with a texan tail fitted and was flyable. As strange as that sounds/


----------



## A4K (Jun 4, 2008)

Does sound a bit strange, but as in the case of this Spit, they were so desperate to build up aircraft strength, that they resorted to raiding the abandoned RAF scrapheaps for airframes, etc... all in all, three aircraft were added to the inventory in this way.

And now that you mention it, I think I might have seen a picture of that Spit once too, a long time ago. It rings a bell somehow.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 4, 2008)

Evan, I will have a look for you I think I've may have some spare Israeli decals, it will depend on the size.....plain or with a border?

Ok found pics...no border...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 5, 2008)

Evan, where are you man! have some decals for you ,send me a PM with your address details.
I will take the decals to work, check the PM in the morning at work and send them off to you.


----------



## A4K (Jun 9, 2008)

G'day Wayne! Thanks mate!!!

Sorry for the delay in responding, but I only have Internet access at work.

Did you find photos of D.130?? I'd be interested to see them if it's no trouble - my only references being a model someone did of her (in the colours mentioned with red spinner), and a colour profile which shows the desert-camo areas in a possibly one-tone grey (primer?), spinner in blue.

Thanks again ! Evan


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 9, 2008)

Wondered where you had got to....yeah, got some photo's of D-130 will scan and send some to you...and your welcome!


----------



## A4K (Jun 9, 2008)

Much appreciated my friend!


----------



## otftch (Jun 9, 2008)

I have five kits which I am willing to sell or trade.All are 1/72 excpet the DC-7C which is an older Revell odd scale(app 1/90) 
Italeri RF-84F #108 parts still sealed,Testors Photo Hornet #629 parts still sealed,Testors Mig 29 #343 parts still sealed,BEPKYT(Russian kit) Mig 29 parts all there and the Revell DC-7c #H267 parts all there(this is a re-issue with the old box )

I am looking for an older Revell B-17,a B-26 and a WACO CG-4 Glider from WW II in 1/72
Ed


----------



## A4K (Jun 9, 2008)

Although I don't have them personally, Italeri do the WACO CG-4 Glider in 1/72, and Airfix atleast do the B-26 (Italeri do too, I think.)


----------



## A4K (Jun 19, 2008)

Just wanted to say a big THANK YOU! to Wayne for the Israeli decals I requested. I really appreciate that, mate!

...And to everyone else, too, just wanted to say I won't be round the forum so often for a little while - as many of you know, I only have Internet access at work, and we've been gearing up the last two weeks for a huge project due to start Monday or so. It's expected to last until about September, and there's going to be ALOT of overtime in the meantime (probably unpaid, as usual...)

I'll drop in when I can, but please bear with me if I reply late to any questions/ messages!

Take care in the meantime guys, and I'll see ya's round as and when I can.

Evan


----------



## cougar32d (Jun 19, 2008)

does anyone have any 1/72 lo-viz U.S.A.F decals, or spare/scrap decals they would be willing to part with? I'm building the Academy A-37 and want to do low viz markings....


----------



## A4K (Jun 20, 2008)

G'day Cougar!

I've got spare dark grey low-viz markings from the Italeri 1/72 YF-23.
Drop us your address in a PM if you're interested.

Evan


----------



## Blue Yonder (Jun 21, 2008)

This was a great idea. I don't have any models that I have lost interest in, but I am willing to buy models kits that I am interested it. Especially World War Two airplanes.


----------



## Blue Yonder (Jun 21, 2008)

Or if people just want to give them away, I'm ok with that too.


----------



## chook (Jun 22, 2008)

otftch said:


> I have five kits which I am willing to sell or trade.All are 1/72 excpet the DC-7C which is an older Revell odd scale(app 1/90)
> Italeri RF-84F #108 parts still sealed,Testors Photo Hornet #629 parts still sealed,Testors Mig 29 #343 parts still sealed,BEPKYT(Russian kit) Mig 29 parts all there and the Revell DC-7c #H267 parts all there(this is a re-issue with the old box )
> 
> I am looking for an older Revell B-17,a B-26 and a WACO CG-4 Glider from WW II in 1/72
> Ed



Mate I got a Italaerei 1/72 WACO CG-4 Hadrian kit #118 for you if you want. I am not interested in any you have as a swap but will gladly ship your way. Kit is opened and fuselage halves detached but I assure you it is in top condition with either USAAF 1943 or RAF 1950 training options for decals. PM or email me for photos if you want


----------



## cougar32d (Jun 23, 2008)

Anyone have anything good in 1/144?


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 19, 2009)

I didn't think this thread was around anymore..but I'm glad it is!

Hey, I have 3 modern kits that I'm not needing. I've had them for well over 12 years now, and I just don't see myself building them in the near future (or distant future, for that matter)...

They are:
BEN 1/100 scale Grumman A-6A
BEN 1/100 scale Douglas A-4E
BEN 1/100 scale Vought A-7A

All are NIB, the plastic wrap is even intact on the A-6 and A-7...

Not sure what I could use in trade, but if anyone's interested, let me know!


----------



## Greedy (Mar 7, 2009)

hey guys anyone want to swap a rare untouched still in box vickers vimy frog kit for some kind of plane kit german??? get back to me.


----------



## Njaco (Mar 7, 2009)

I'll trade you my Vimy for your Vimy? 

Sorry, have that kit.


----------



## chook (Mar 8, 2009)

Greedy said:


> hey guys anyone want to swap a rare untouched still in box vickers vimy frog kit for some kind of plane kit german??? get back to me.


I've got a 1/72 old Revell Condor I could part with but I'm not sure what you're offering. Could you show me a photo and scale?


----------



## Greedy (Mar 9, 2009)

This is the kit i wish to trade it is 1:72 scale. This kit is no longer made.


----------



## Greedy (Mar 9, 2009)

i have many more kits but not sure if i want them gone yet lol. but ill list them anyway just pm me if interested the rest are all bagged kits most from airfix and are 1:27 scale.

* fairey battle
* de havilland d.h.4
* airacobra
* hawker demon
* shopwith pup
* hawker tempest mk.v
* another frog kit de haviliand hornet f.mk.3


----------



## A4K (Mar 9, 2009)

Have to update my decals, but have the following complete kits if anyone's interested (all 1:72):

BAC 167 Jet Provost T.5/ Strikemaster Mk.84 -Airfix
BAe Hawk T.Mk.1a - Revell (Reboxed Italeri)
Sikorsky Ilya Muromets (WW.1 Russian bomber) -ICM


----------



## Greedy (Mar 10, 2009)

A4K id like to get hold of the sikorsky ilya muromets if you have it still


----------



## A4K (Mar 11, 2009)

No worries mate! Drop us your address in a PM!


----------



## Greedy (Mar 12, 2009)

A4K i tried to pm you but your pm box is full.


----------



## Wurger (Mar 12, 2009)

Rather no.I PM'ed to him today without any problem.


----------



## Greedy (Mar 13, 2009)

ill try again thanks


----------



## Greedy (Mar 13, 2009)

Yep worked this time. last night i tried a few times anyway it worked this time


----------



## Wurger (Mar 13, 2009)




----------



## fly boy (Mar 13, 2009)

think i might get the money later


----------



## Njaco (Mar 13, 2009)

flyboy, have you talked to your parents yet? I can send something with their permission, within the USA (outside of these shores I'm having some problems ) Have them call or email.

Like I said - pick a Group Build and I can help.


----------



## A4K (Mar 14, 2009)

Sorry about the muck up with the post box Chad! Have to sit down and clean it up properly sometime..!


----------



## Greedy (Mar 15, 2009)

Thats all good. I wish i had 200 post make me feel wanted


----------



## A4K (Mar 19, 2009)

Ah, they only want me for my body...


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 19, 2009)




----------



## Greedy (Mar 24, 2009)

Hey guys i have a set of 1/32 scale p51-d decals (seen in pics) if anyone wants them. i also have a set ofcorsair F4U-4 decals in 1/48 scale up for grabs


----------



## A4K (Apr 8, 2009)

G'day guys!

Does anyone have any of the following to trade? (all 1:72)

-Airfix RNZAF Hudson markings
-Flying kiwis RNZAF C-47B NZ3503 markings,or atleast nose artwork (2 supplied with kit, though only 1 required portside for '03) 
-Flying kiwis Aermacchi MB339CB markings 
-Hasegawa SBD-4/5 Dauntless kit

Please drop me a PM if you do - the Hudson and C-47 markings are especially sought!

Cheers! Evan


----------



## Njaco (Apr 8, 2009)

You're killing me, Evan!! 

What are on the Hudson decals? I have a few RNZAF decals around but not alot. I already have you're address, just tell me!

and that Dauntless! I have a 1/32 SBD-5 but I still haven't found a good way to send just yet!!! And the other stuff is packaged up! AArrrgghhh!!!


----------



## A4K (Apr 9, 2009)

Mate, youre kidding me!!!!  Thanks alot!!!


----------



## A4K (Apr 23, 2009)

My partially updated spares list (to be continued...):

Complete kits: (1/72)

BAC 167 Jet Provost T.5/ Strikemaster Mk.84 -Airfix (minus RNZAF markings)
BAe Hawk T.Mk.1a - Revell (Reboxed Italeri)


Complete decal sheets: (1/72)

Hasegawa decals 72-012: US National insignia (WW II) –(Stars and bars)
Microscale 72-5: Japan WW II (Ki-43, Ki-46, Ki-84)
Microscale 72-11: Spanish civil war
Microscale 72-17: US Insignia WW II (Blue circles, Yellow outlined blue circles)


Individual markings, by country: (1/72 unless noted otherwise)

Australia:
Lockheed C-130E Hercules: A97 159, 37 sqn. RAAF (Airfix)

Austria:
Cessna L-19: All Austrian army airforce aircraft (Propagteam, for IPMS Austria)
Fouga Magister: As above
Pilatus PC-7: As above
Saab J-29F: As above
Yakolev Yak-11: As above

Canada:
Hawker Hurricane Mk-IIB: AE-W BE485, 402 sqn, RAF (Revell)
Short Sunderland GR.III: 2-G DD867, 423 sqn. RCAF (Airfix)
Supermarine Spitfire Mk.Vb: AE-A EP120, 402 (Canadian) sqn. RAF (Revell)

Czechoslovakia:
Aero C-3A (Siebel Si-204D) : UB-72 (Kopro)
Aero C-3B (Siebel Si-204D) : V-15 (Kopro)

France:
Alouette III : ’Securite Civil’ markings (Heller- roundels out of register)
Hawker Tempest Mk.V: JF-E ’Cross of Lorraine’ NV784 (Revell)
Supermarine Walrus Mk.I: 53.S.16, Flotille 53S, Aeronavale (Revell)


Germany:
Bell UH-1D Iroquois: 71+83, Heeresfliegerwaffenschule (Revell)
Bell UH-1D Iroquois: 71+98 (Italeri)
Bell UH-1D Iroquois: 73+49 ’special colours’, HFRG (Italeri)

Israel:
North American T-6G: 1113 ’13’, Heyl Ha’Avir (IDF) (Academy)

Italy:
Agusta-Bell AB-205: 335, 5.Ragruppamento „Rigel” A.L.E (Italeri)

Japan:
Mitsubishi Ki-46-II ’Dinah’: 81.Sentai, 1.Chutai, IJAAF (Airfix -red streaked on Hinomaru)

Republic of Korea:
North American AT-6G Texan: TA-364 117364, RoKAF (Academy)

Spain:
Bell UH-1D Iroquois: ET.254 BHELMA II (Italeri)

Sweden:
De Havilland Sk-28B Vampire (FB.5): ’Blue K’ 28195, F18 Wing (Airfix -2 sets)
De Havilland Sk-28B Vampire (FB.5): ’Red G’ 28693 SE-DXY (Airfix – 2 sets)
Handley-Page P5 Hampden: 1-90 ’810’ (Airfix –Krone out of register)
Lockheed Tp-84 (C-130H) Hercules: ’841’, F7 Wing (Airfix)

Switzerland:
BAe Hawk T.66 : U-1257, Fliegerschule 1, SAF (Revell)

UK:
Avro 504K: E449, RAF Museum (Airfix)
BAe Hawk T.1a: XX288 (Airfix – out of register)
De Havilland Mosquito NF.II: YP-R DD712, 23 sqn. RAF (Airfix)
De Havilland Mosquito Mk.XVIII: QM-D PZ468, 248/254 sqn.RAF (Airfix)
Grumman F6F-5 Hellcat Mk.II: B-9R JX995, No.898 Naval air sqn, FAA (Revell)
Hawker Hurricane Mk.IIB: UF-Y BD712, 601 sqn, RA(A)F (Revell)
Hawker Tempest Mk.V: JF-E ’Cross of Lorraine’ NV784 (Revell)
Lockheed C-130K Hercules C.1: XV300 (Airfix)
North American P-51B Mustang III: GA-Q ’Sharkmouth’ FB247, 112 sqn. RAF (Revell)
North American P-51D Mustang IV: YT-E ’H695’, 65 sqn. RAF (Italeri)
North American P-51K Mustang IVA: GN-B KH682, 249(Gold coast) sqn.RAF (Airfix)
Scottish Aviation Bulldog T.1: XX638, CFS, RAF (Airfix)
Short Stirling B.I: MG-K N3709, 7 sqn. (Airfix)
Short Stirling B.III: EX-L LJ582, 199 sqn. (Airfix)

USA:
Bell OH-13S Sioux: 1542, 1.Cav, US Army (Italeri- stars + bars out of register)
Bell OH-13S Sioux: 5157, 1/9, 1.Cav, US Army (Italeri)
Bell OH-13S Sioux: 9087, Troop B, 1 sqn, US Army (Italeri)
Bell UH-1C: ’316’ HA(L)-3 ’Sea wolves’, USN (Italeri)
Bell UH-1D Iroquois: ’674’, Wasp platoon, 116 ACH, US army (Italeri)
Chance-Vought F4U-1D Corsair: ’530’ ’Checkerboard’, VMF 312, US Marines (Hasegawa)
Chance-Vought F4U-5N Corsair: NP-21 Bu.124453, VC-3, USN (Italeri)
Douglas C-47: 4U-N 2100795 , 89 TCS, 438 TCG, D-Day (Eagle Strike)
Douglas C-47: ’62’ ’Swamp Rat II’ 138630, 6 TCS, Australia, 1942 (Eagle Strike)
Douglas C-47A: ’The Argonis’ D8-Z 315159, 94 sqn/ 439 TCG, USAAF
North American P-51B Mustang: ’267’ 36-769, 26 FS/ 51 FG, USAAF (Revell)
North American LT-6G: LTA-542 93542, 6148 TACS, USAF (Academy)
Northrop/ McDonnell Douglas YF-23: 87-801 (Italeri)
Supermarine Spitfire Mk.Vb: AV-D EN853, 355 FS/ 4 FG, USAAC (Italeri)
Supermarine Spitfire Mk.Vb:’Lima Challenger’ MX-D EN851, 31 FG, USAAF (Airfix)
Supermarine Spitfire Mk.VIII: ’Fargo express’ HL-K, 308 FS/ 31 FG (ICM) –( 1/48 )
Supermarine Spitfire Mk.VIII: ’Betty Jane’ CM-M, 31 FG (ICM) –( 1/48 )

USSR:
Aero C-103 (Siebel Si-204D): ’20’ (Kopro)
MiG-15: 8170 (Italeri)
Polikarpov I-16 type 24: ’61’, 286 IAP (ICM)


Accessories: (1/72 unless otherwise noted)

Resin:
Aires 4083: german 7,92 mm gun MG17 (4 Mg’s) –( 1/48 )

Etched brass:
Extra Tech O-01: WW II Luftwaffe gun sights (for MG15, MG17, MG81, MG81Z, MG131, MGFF) –(5 sights in total) –( 1/48 )

Falcon Vac-form canopies: (in brackets – kit designed for)

Set 1: USN WW II fighters 1/72:
Curtiss SBC Helldiver (Heller/matchbox)
Curtiss SB2C helldiver (Airfix SB2C-4/5)
Douglas TBD Devastator (Airfix TBD-1)
Curtiss SOC Seagull (Hasegawa)
Grumman J2F Duck (Airfix J2F-6)
Grumman F8F Bearcat (Monogram F8F-1)
Vought OS2U Kingfisher (Airfix OS2U-1/3)

Set 2: RAF fighters, WW II 1/72:
Westland Whirlwind Mk.I (Airfix)

Set 3: WWII fighters 1/48:
Hawker Hurricane (Airfix Mk.I)
Messerschmitt Bf 109F (Airfix Bf 109F)
Republic P-47 ’Malcolm’ Hood (Monogram P47D)
Republic P-47D ’Razorback’ (Monogram)
Supermarine Spitfire Mk.V(late)/VI/VII/VIII/IX/XII/XIV/21
Supermarine Spitfire PR.IV (Airfix Mk.V)
Supermarine Spitfire prototype/ early production canopy

Set 11: US Navy WW II (Part two) 1/72:
Convair PB4Y-2 Privateer (Matchbox PB4Y-2)
Curtiss SB2C Helldiver (Matchbox SB2C-1C)
Grumman F6F-3 Hellcat (Hasegawa F6F-3)


----------



## 109ROAMING (Apr 28, 2009)

Anyone after "Queen Charlotte airline" decals for the 1/72 Matchbox Supermarine Stranraer? I hear they've been OOP for a while (photo inclosed)

also got some 1/48 B-26 French decals .....let me know

Always after anything German/RAF/RAAF/RNZAF in 1/72


----------



## Catch22 (Apr 30, 2009)

Does anyone have any 1/32 Pacific Fleet Air Arm decals that I could use on my Corsair?


----------



## Catch22 (Apr 30, 2009)

Don't worry about it guys, I'm just gonna order the Techmod decals tomorrow and use the Pacific Fleet plane.


----------



## 109ROAMING (Jun 19, 2009)

Anyone got any Frog / Heller / Matchbox kits they'd like to trade or sell? (to me)

Got the following kits to trade -all 1/72 and complete

-Matchbox Me-410 (parts off sprues)
-Revell Me-110G 'Nachtjager'
-Tamiya Ju-88C-6 (still sealed in bags)
-Revell Dornier 335 (partially started recessing panel lines only 2 pieces)

Cheers


----------



## kgambit (Jun 27, 2009)

A4K said:


> Complete decal sheets: (1/72)
> 
> Microscale 72-11: Spanish civil war



I've been searching all over for those! I have a couple of OLD 1/72 scale kits that need spanish civil war markings and the decals in the kits are REALLY in bad shape. (Even hanging them up to bleach in the sun isn't helping.)

I'm also looking for some 1/72 German Unit Lettering in BLUE with white background suitable for a Henschel Hs 123 (edit: got it!)

Not sure what I could trade in return as I just started rebuilding my kit base but let me know.

I've got the following to trade:


----------



## A4K (Jun 30, 2009)

G'day Dwight! 

Sent you a PM mate!

Evan


----------



## kgambit (Jul 3, 2009)

Got it! Looks like we might have a trade going here.


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 17, 2009)

Wow good stuff guys....I can't believe you guys have that many models.....I wish I could get in on this trading.....but I have no models to trade.....


----------



## 109ROAMING (Aug 17, 2009)

If only international postage wasn't so much  then this thread may get abit more use


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 17, 2009)

International postage isn't as bad as you might think!

Matter of fact, I had some BMW mirrors shipped to me a while back from St. Kilda (Australia), and the shipping was cheaper than from Massachusettes to here!


----------



## Heinz (Aug 17, 2009)

Wow St.Kilda thats not that far away from me!


----------



## A4K (Aug 17, 2009)

Own up Alex...it was you wasn't it??? 

This is a great thread, and hopefully will remain in use. I was the benefactor of a GREAT trade recently with Alex - really ,I did much better out of it than him I reckon... Thanks again mate!!!  

I'll update my trade list soon, various things have to added/deleted. (What are you into btw, B17 ?)


----------



## Njaco (Aug 17, 2009)

109ROAMING said:


> If only international postage wasn't so much  then this thread may get abit more use



Ain't that the truth!!!!


----------



## A4K (Aug 17, 2009)

Good to see ya arund Chris! How'd the move go?


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 17, 2009)

Heinz said:


> Wow St.Kilda thats not that far away from me!


I have a few aquaintances down there in Sydney, St. Kilda and Kalgoorlie.


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 21, 2009)

Here are my Decals...

P-40B Chinese and US Navy markings
Vickers Wellington MK. X/ XIV Markings


----------



## beaupower32 (Aug 21, 2009)

Hey guys, I know this isnt a WW2 bird, but I have a testors F-117A Stealth Fighter in a 1:32 scale that I am willing to trade. I have lost intrest in it as im currently working on a Yamato Battleship. Some of it is put together, wings, canopy and other little parts. Im no modeler and this was just something I half-A$$. Anyone willing to trade. 1:48 scale is what im looking for. If all else fails, this might go in the trash can as did the real birds.


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 21, 2009)

I can't help you there! I wouldn't throw it away though! LOL 8)


----------



## Njaco (Aug 21, 2009)

A4K said:


> Good to see ya arund Chris! How'd the move go?



Hasn't happened yet. Thats for next Wenesday. Nothing but packing right now and I hate how something comes up on the forum and I reach for my books but...they're packed away!!!Taking this slow so I don't kill myself!


----------



## A4K (Aug 22, 2009)

Hope it goes alright mate...very probably doing the same myself very soon, too!


----------



## kgambit (Aug 24, 2009)

Updated trade list:

(New or modified items marked in Bold)

1/72 scale (Kits)

1) Heller - Me 262 B1a/U1 - kit # 233 - red 12 - all parts (although some are off the sprue), decals aged - 2 available

2) Lindbergh - He 162 - no box, all parts (in zip lock bag), decals VERY aged

3) Airfix - Boston - No decals, parts off sprue - 2 kits for the price of 1 - I've bagged both kits in zip lock bags (Note one kit was already partly assembled and had to have the paint stripped _ looks like it been painted with Sherwin Williams Enamel with a LARGE exterior paint brush)

*4) Academy TBF-1 Avenger *- kit # 1651 - 2 available - No box, complete kits - all parts bagged, some parts off sprue, decals in good shape, no painting or assembly (I got 3 of these at a swap meet for 10$ total)

1/48 scale - (After Market accesories)

1) True Detail - Wheels for LA5 - Willing to trade for any True Detail 1/72 Wheels (particularly for Me 109's or FW-190's)

* Decals - 1/48 and 1/32 scale *

1) *Luftwaffe Aces Vol. 1, Vol 2. and Vol 3*. 1/48 and 1/32 scale are available (I'm keeping the 1/72 scale decals) - Willing to trade for 1/72 Luftwaffe decals (aftermarket decals prefered)


Looking for a 1/72 Airfix Fiat G.50 bis or freccia

Evan, check your pm's.


----------



## A4K (Aug 24, 2009)

Thanks mate, done that, and replied!


----------



## cougar32d (Oct 23, 2009)

I'm looking for anything in 1/144th, also 1/72nd helos


----------



## dirkpitt289 (Oct 30, 2009)

Hi guys

After I saw two builds someone did on a F-15 and YF-22 I was inspired to do a modern aircraft. I went to my stash where I have an F-14 Super Tomcat and F-18 Super Hornet both by Revell and in 1/48 scale. They are way to big for me. If I was to build them they would never fit in my cabinet which means they would sit on it (barley) and collect dust. I would be willing to trade them together or individually for something(s) in 1/72. I opened the F-14 last night but the part bags are still sealed. The F-18 is unopened.







I grabbed this photo of the web but couldn't find the same for the F18 I have. I will post the actual photos sometime tonight.


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 30, 2009)

Hey dirkpitt289, I still have these 3 kits: (posted these about a year ago - http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/modeling/ill-trade-u-4-a-8323-7.html#post443733)


GrauGeist said:


> I didn't think this thread was around anymore..but I'm glad it is!
> 
> Hey, I have 3 modern kits that I'm not needing. I've had them for well over 12 years now, and I just don't see myself building them in the near future (or distant future, for that matter)...
> 
> ...



1/100 scale is a pretty decent size for detail, just a bit smaller than 1/72.


----------



## B-17engineer (Oct 30, 2009)

I have 2 1/48 P-51D's. If you'd want to trade you can pick which manufacturer you want ... Revell or ARII


----------



## dirkpitt289 (Oct 30, 2009)

Here are better photos and they are of the actuall models.






GrauGeist

Thank you for the offer but for right now I think I'll stick with the 1/72 scale.


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 30, 2009)

dirkpitt289 said:


> ...GrauGeist
> 
> Thank you for the offer but for right now I think I'll stick with the 1/72 scale.


No prob!

Thought I'd check


----------



## B-17engineer (Oct 30, 2009)

Nice Kits Dirk!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 11, 2009)

I somehow ended up with 2 x Special Hobby 1/72 Messerschmitt ME 264's (p/n 72025)! 

In a perfect world I would like to swap one of my Special Hobby 1/72 Messerschmitt ME 264's for a Special Hobby 1/72 Messerschmitt ME 264 "with BMW 801 engines" (p/n 72156).

Any other knuckle-heads out there that bought 2 x Messerschmitt ME 264 "with BMW 801 engines" and are looking to get a kit of the ealier version?

Or sane people that just want the Jumo powered version, instead of the BMW version?

Will entertain both.

Hoping against hope, Jim


----------



## kgambit (Dec 11, 2009)

dirkpitt289 said:


> Here are better photos and they are of the actuall models.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dirk, is the tomcat 1/72 scale? I can't tell for sure and I think I might have a spare set of interior photo-etch for that kit in 1/72.


----------



## dirkpitt289 (Dec 11, 2009)

kgambit said:


> Dirk, is the tomcat 1/72 scale? I can't tell for sure and I think I might have a spare set of interior photo-etch for that kit in 1/72.



I wish it was. They are both 1/48 scale. That is why I put them up. Not that they wouldn't be nice kits but they are going to be HUGE when completed.


----------



## kgambit (Dec 11, 2009)

dirkpitt289 said:


> I wish it was. They are both 1/48 scale. That is why I put them up. Not that they wouldn't be nice kits but they are going to be HUGE when completed.



My bad.


----------



## gijive (Jan 6, 2010)

I bought a Revell 1/48 B-17 about 6 years ago and made/painted the cockpit sections and cut a hole ready for the open crew trap door ( hole needs thinning and building with putty to get 100% spot on). It has two Eduard photo-etched detail sets which were £10 each and remain unused though open. I also have a whole pile of information on the original planes missions. I think the kit was about £30 so I must have lashed out £50 on it.

Would anyone be interested in a swap for something smaller? Maybe a couple of smaller WW11 kits in 1/48, Spits, Hurricane or P-40's P-51 or P-38? Or maybe a 1/72 scale B-17 or Liberator?

I don't have display space for it in my new house and so it would be better going to a new home.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jan 6, 2010)

Just curious is it possible to post pics of how much work has been done?


----------



## gijive (Jan 6, 2010)

B-17engineer said:


> Just curious is it possible to post pics of how much work has been done?



Yes I will fish it out tomorrow and take some


----------



## B-17engineer (Jan 6, 2010)

Thank you very much


----------



## javlin (Jan 6, 2010)

B-17engineer said:


> Thank you very much



Oh the young Lad has the dreaded diesease


----------



## gijive (Jan 7, 2010)




----------



## dirkpitt289 (Jan 7, 2010)

go for it Harrison, it looks like a nice setup. PE is a whole new world of modeling


----------



## Wurger (Jan 7, 2010)

Can you see these pictures guys?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 7, 2010)

Nope


----------



## gijive (Jan 7, 2010)

8)


----------



## Wurger (Jan 7, 2010)

Now it is better. But just for he future, please upload pictures direct onto the forum server.In order to avoid a such problem.


----------



## gijive (Jan 7, 2010)

How do I do that then?


----------



## kgambit (Jan 7, 2010)

gijive said:


> How do I do that then?



Use the "manage attachments" option when you post. It's under *additional options* right below the first submit reply/preview post buttons. Just scroll down a bit and you'll see it. Click on that, and a new window will open. You can select the *browse* feature and then find the pic(s) you want to add. Add each one thru browse and then when you have all the pics entered thru the browse feature, select UPLOAD.


----------



## gijive (Jan 7, 2010)

kgambit said:


> My bad.



????????????


----------



## gijive (Jan 7, 2010)

LIke this?

Anyway anyone interested in a swap?


----------



## Wurger (Jan 7, 2010)

Yep...exactly. Now the pic is of our server URL.  Also you can post larger pictures. But these should be 800-830 pixels in their width.It allows to see a whole pic on most screens.These larger are seen partially only and it is needed to scroll a screen with them in order to see the reast of a shot.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jan 7, 2010)

Thanks very much


----------



## A4K (Jan 8, 2010)

Is that B-17 a reboxing of the Monogram kit mate?


----------



## gijive (Jan 8, 2010)

Yes I believe it is here are the two sets of decals, I was going to do Scorchy2.


----------



## A4K (Jan 8, 2010)

That's a great kit then, a friend of mine once made it. I'm into 1:72 myself, but it does sound damn tempting...


----------



## gijive (Jan 8, 2010)

What could you offer as a swap, taking into consideration the three detailing kits as well?

My 1/72 wish list would include most wwii aircraft or very early jets, just not raised panel lines! or 1/42 fighters wwii


----------



## A4K (Jan 8, 2010)

I'll go through my stuff and get back to you on that. 

Evan


----------



## B-17engineer (Jan 8, 2010)

That B-17 reminds me I need to get into gear with mine.... just waiting for airbrush to start working again


----------



## Airframes (Jan 8, 2010)

A very nice basic kit, wide open to lot's of additional work. Beware though, in it's OOB state, with parallel waist windows, not much can be seen inside, even in the nose. BTW, although Revell and Monogram are (or were) separate lables, and marketed as such, they've actually been a single company, Revell-Monogram, since around 1969, IIRC. Not to be confused with Revell GMBH Germany, a separate company, but the 'same', if you know what I mean?!!
I'd trade you, but I haven't room for a second, and I reckon Evan fancies that one anyway!!


----------



## gijive (Jan 8, 2010)

Over to you Evan, what you got to swap?

By the way the model is in the UK.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jan 8, 2010)

Is it any similar to the B17G now with Chow Hound ? Is it different box art?


----------



## Airframes (Jan 8, 2010)

Same kit, different decals H.


----------



## Heinz (Jan 10, 2010)

Go on Evan you know you want to mate


----------



## 109ROAMING (Jan 10, 2010)

B-17engineer said:


> just waiting for airbrush to start working again



whats wrong with it?


----------



## B-17engineer (Jan 10, 2010)

109ROAMING said:


> whats wrong with it?



I really don't have a clue.....It won't spray, then it'll spit up paint then not spray again.....very confusing...


----------



## kgambit (Jan 10, 2010)

B-17engineer said:


> I really don't have a clue.....It won't spray, then it'll spit up paint then not spray again.....very confusing...



Sounds like it might be clogged with dried paint. Try flushing some airbrush cleaner thru it under pressure. See if that helps.

Which brush is clogged? The Badger or the Aztek?


----------



## B-17engineer (Jan 10, 2010)

Badger I have ordered the cleaner...... ahhh I need to pay attention more...thanks for the help  

A little secret... the darker green was brush painted on the Do-217...


----------



## kgambit (Jan 10, 2010)

B-17engineer said:


> Badger I have ordered the cleaner...... ahhh I need to pay attention more...thanks for the help
> 
> A little secret... the darker green was brush painted on the Do-217...



The darker green or the lighter green?


----------



## B-17engineer (Jan 10, 2010)

Dark.


----------



## A4K (Jan 10, 2010)

gijive said:


> Over to you Evan, what you got to swap?
> 
> By the way the model is in the UK.



Sorry mate, I'm going to have to pass on the B-17... would have been nice though. All the kits I have are needed for my collection themes (Luftwaffe, RNZAF). 
Hopefully you'll find someone else to take her off your hands though...


----------



## B-17engineer (Jan 10, 2010)

The clock starts ticking heheh

I just can't pay postage. That's why I really can't offer...


----------



## N4521U (Jan 10, 2010)

Anyone have an interior set for 1/48th Tamiya P-51D they won't be using after all? Don't really have anything to trade at this point. I have given in to using one on Merlin's Magic. cheers, Bill


----------



## A4K (Jan 11, 2010)

Don't have the Mustang set Bill, but the Spitty parts are on their way (posted yesterday).


----------



## N4521U (Jan 11, 2010)

Spitty parts? what spitty parts A?


----------



## A4K (Jan 11, 2010)

The Mk.Vc parts and drawings - hope you remember now I've made and sent the bloody things!!!!


----------



## gijive (Jan 11, 2010)

A4K said:


> Sorry mate, I'm going to have to pass on the B-17... would have been nice though. All the kits I have are needed for my collection themes (Luftwaffe, RNZAF).
> Hopefully you'll find someone else to take her off your hands though...



No worries, I'll sell it on e-bay


----------



## N4521U (Jan 11, 2010)

Oh jeez yes I do...... suffering from oldtimers dezeeze you know. It is much appreciated believe me. cheers, Bill


----------



## A4K (Jan 12, 2010)

No worries mate!  

(I suffer from same actually...even had a t-shirt printed off that says 'In case I ask, my name is Evan and I live at....'  )


----------



## N4521U (Jan 12, 2010)

Well, here's my wifes latest contribution to my confidence! cheers, whatever my name is. I need your T shirt.


----------



## kgambit (Jan 12, 2010)

A4K said:


> No worries mate!
> 
> (I suffer from same actually...even had a t-shirt printed off that says 'In case I ask, my name is Evan and I live at....'  )






N4521U said:


> Well, here's my wifes latest contribution to my confidence! cheers, whatever my name is. I need your T shirt.




ROTFLMAO


----------



## kgambit (Jan 19, 2010)

Anyone interested in a 1:72 scale Italeri Ju 88 C-6 and maybe a 1:72 Hasegawa G-1? 

I'm planning on getting the 1:72 Hasegawa A-4 (and probably the G-6 kit as well) and I need to clean out the stash a bit. I won't build the C-6 if I have the A-4 - too many kits. 

I'm still checking to see what the actual differences are between the G-1 and the G-6 before I commit to the G-6. 

The box on the C-6 has been opened but all parts are there. Decals are in great shape. I'll have to double check to see if I've already airbrushed the interior. I'm certain that I've already airbrushed the landing gears and interior wheel bays. 

The Hasegawa G-1 is still shrink wrapped.


----------



## A4K (Jan 20, 2010)

Dwight..dropped you a PM mate!


----------



## kgambit (Jan 26, 2010)

Update List:

Updated trade list:

(New or modified items marked in Bold)

1/72 scale (Kits)

1) Heller - Me 262 B1a/U1 - kit # 233 - red 12 - all parts (although some are off the sprue), decals aged (probably not salvageable)- *1 available*

2) Lindbergh - He 162 - no box, all parts (in zip lock bag), decals VERY aged - non-salvageable

3) Airfix - Boston - No decals, parts off sprue - 2 kits for the price of 1 - I've bagged both kits in zip lock bags (Note one kit was already partly assembled and had to have the paint stripped _ looks like it been painted with Sherwin Williams Enamel with a LARGE exterior paint brush)

4) Academy TBF-1 Avenger - kit # 1651 - * 1 available* - No box, complete kits - all parts bagged, some parts off sprue, decals in good shape, no painting or assembly (I got 3 of these at a swap meet for 10$ total)

5) Italeri and KPro La-5 - Traded as a package - One of the kits is missing a rear stabilizer; the other has a busted canopy. Between the two kits you can make one plane. 

1/48 scale - (After Market accesories)

1) True Detail - Wheels for LA5 - Willing to trade for any True Detail 1/72 Wheels (particularly for Me 109's or FW-190's)

Decals - 1/32 scale 

1) Luftwaffe Aces Vol. 1, Vol 2. and Vol 3. 1/32 scale are available (I'm keeping the 1/48 and 1/72 scale decals) - Willing to trade for 1/72 Luftwaffe aftermarket decals


----------



## B-17engineer (Jan 27, 2010)

*Tamiya 1/48 Ki-84

Not sealed but all parts are there. Will check if they are in their bags. Got this kit on Ebay and seeing I hate Japanese planes (Just hate how they look  ) wondered if someone wants it. *



What I am looking for.... Me-109 1/48 or 1/48 decals..

Thanks!


----------



## dirkpitt289 (Jan 27, 2010)

B-17engineer said:


> *Tamiya 1/48 Ki-84
> 
> Not sealed but all parts are there. Will check if they are in their bags. Got this kit on Ebay and seeing I hate Japanese planes (Just hate how they look  ) wondered if someone wants it. *
> 
> ...



Why did you buy it if you hate Japanese aircraft?


----------



## B-17engineer (Jan 27, 2010)

It was 2 dollars........... someone was clearing out a stash and was giving them out cheap..... you can't pass that up. Atleast I can't...................

If no one wants it it'll be a 'what if' build.


----------



## 109ROAMING (Jan 28, 2010)

If you weren't so far away H I'd give you 20 bucks for that kit


----------



## B-17engineer (Jan 28, 2010)

Hmmm your right. Was just looking and if it doesn't fit in one of USPS's smaller boxes it's 28 dollars.


----------



## kgambit (Jan 28, 2010)

B-17engineer said:


> Hmmm your right. Was just looking and if it doesn't fit in one of USPS's smaller boxes it's 28 dollars.



You sure Harrison? That might be a priority mail rate. Check to see if there is a standard surface mail rate.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jan 28, 2010)

Twelve dollars. Not too bad.


----------



## Catch22 (Jan 29, 2010)

Does anyone happen to have a 1/48 CF-100 Canuck? My brother's looking for one but can't find one besides a couple on ebay, but the one has way overpriced shipping and the other's in Hong Kong.


----------



## kgambit (Feb 8, 2010)

Found one I think. Check your pms.


----------



## Catch22 (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks Dwight!

Found one though, on Ebay. Shipping was brutal though...


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 19, 2010)

Brothers of the sacred styrene, here are some of the kit I have the to trade:

Decals

1/32 Fowler Aviation 3202 F-15B 48th FIS

1/48 Super Scale Intl 48-357 F-16A Plus Falcons VT, CA NJ ANG
1/48 Super Scale Intl 48-327 F-14A Tomcats (LoViz) VF-1, VF-84 VX-4

Accessories

1/72 Airwaves p/n AC7286 Convair F-106A Delta Dart PE Detail Set
1/72 Esoteric p/n NJ-2 Grumman F11F-1 Tiger early production short nose radome (for use with Hasegawa kit)
1/72 Aires p/n 7005 Chance-Vought F-4U 7/A U1 Corsair resin cockpit set
1/72 Graphy-Air Superdetail No 2 Dassault MD 450 Ouragan PE Resin detail set
1/72 Aeroclub p/n EJ013 Soviet ejection seats (x2) VS-IBRI for L. 39, frogfoot MiG-29 (white metal)
1/72 Aeroclub p/n EJ020 Soviet ejection seats (x2) MiG-15/17 (white metal)
1/72 Aeroclub p/n EJ028 US ejection seats (x2) for NAA F-100D Super Sabre (white metal)
1/72 Aeroclub(?) p/n (?) US ejection seat for Lockheed T-33 (white metal)

Conversions

1/72 Falcon Triple Conversion Kit II (McDonnell F2H-3 Banshee, Lockheed EP3-E Orion, Grumman C1-A Trader)

Kits

1/48 ESCI Hs 129

1/72 Pavla 1/72 Archangelskij Ar-2
1/72 Hasegawa G4Mi "Betty" with OHKA/BAKA piloted rocket bomb MK11 (Kit No. JS-069)
1/72 Airmodel Arado Ar 396A (Vac)
1/72 Wings72 Ta 154 A (Vac)
1/72 MPC Hs 129 (I have two to dispose of)
1/72 Airfix/MPC He 177 (1 x Airfix kit 0.8 MPC kit in one box)
1/72 Revell Do 335 A-6
1/72 Tsukuda Hobby Do 335 A-6
1/72 Tsukuda Hobby Ta 152 H-1
1/72 Airfix He 111 H-20
1/72 Revell Hs 129
1/72 Hasegawa Fw 190 D
1/72 Hasegawa Fw 190 A
1/72 Hasegawa Bf 109 E
1/72 Dekno He 112 (cannon vogal) Resin Kit
1/72 Esoteric Fw 190 V-1 Resin Kit
1/72 Airmodel Bu 131 Resin Kit
1/72 KP Avia B.35 (x2)
1/72 KP Aero A.100
1/72 ESCI Nieuport 17C
1/72 USAirfix A-26 Invader
1/72 Revell Do 335 A-6
1/72 Pioneer2 Ta 154 (x2)
1/72 Pioneer2 Fokker D-XXI
1/72 Pioneer2 Horten H0 229 A-1 (Ho-IX) w/Revell kit nose wheel and gear
1/72 Revell He 219
1/72 Aoshima Fw 189 A-1
1/72 Revell Arado Ar 234 B-2/C-2/C-3 w/V-1
1/72 Avia B-21
1/72 FROG deHavilland Hornet F. Mk. 3
1/72 FROG Bf 110 G
1/72 FROG Supermarine Spitfire Mk 14 w/V-1
1/72 Testors Fw 190 D-9
1/72 Revell Bf 110 G-4d/R3
1/72 Revell Do 335
1/72 Revell Me 410
1/72 Matchbox Bf 110
1/72 Matchbox Me 410
1/72 Merlin Models Me 309 (x2)
1/72 Merlin Models He 280

1/100 Jak (Yak) 40

Some of what I am interested in getting in return:

1/72 Special Hobby Me 264 (BMW engined version)
1/72 Special Hobby Vultee Vengence (Arm Le Air)
1/72 Special Hobby Brewster Burmuda
1/72 Pavla Ki 102(?) Randy
1/72 Italeri Hs 129 B-3
1/72 Airfix BAC TSR-2
1/72 MPM Ki 21 "Sally" (Revised Kit)

To be continued...

Post or PM, Capt. Vic


----------



## kgambit (Mar 7, 2010)

Capt. Vick said:


> Some of what I am interested in getting in return:
> 
> .....
> 
> 1/72 Brenda 88 Lynx



MPM has a pending release of a Breda Ba.88 Lince (Lynx) in 1/72 scale for 2010 (kit # 72538). I'm not sure WHEN this year but it was announced by MPM in their February 2010 Newsletter.

Here's some sprue shots and a pic of a finished albeit unpainted kit.

AeroScale :: Ba.88 sprue shots and completed model

I've got it on my radar as well.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 7, 2010)

Sweet! Looks pretty cool even without paint! Thanks bud!


----------



## kgambit (Mar 7, 2010)

Capt. Vick said:


> Sweet! Looks pretty cool even without paint! Thanks bud!



You're more than welcome. 

If you see it appear for sale on a website give me a heads up please (and I'll do the same). I definitely want one of those. 

Edit: I just saw it listed on the CMK EShop website for 27 Euros (YIKES!) with arrival expected in 30 days. (Website says it is Out of Stock / Coming)


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 8, 2010)

You got it brother! Will do!


----------



## kgambit (Mar 10, 2010)

The Breda should be out SOON. It was supposed to be a February 2010 release. 

Here's the latest update to the trade list. 1:48 scale builders might want to check out kit #7. 

Note if somethin is marked in RED on the trade list it's gone!

*Aircraft kits,, Accessories and Decals available for trade*

*Kits*

All kits are single kits unless otherwise noted

1) 1:72 Heller - Me 262 B1a/U1 - kit #0233 - only 1 available - Harrison got the other one. 
Description: No box, Complete kit with all parts bagged in ziplock bag, Decals in reasonable shape but aftermarket decals would be a better option. No assembly or painting. 

2) 1:72 Lindbergh - He 162 
Description: no box, complete kit with all parts bagged in ziplock bag. Decals in very bad shape. No assembly or painting. 

3) 1:72 Airfix - Boston - Series 1-89 - 2 kits for the price of 1 
Description: Boxed with 2 complete kits. Parts off sprue and bagged. Each kit is bagged separately but boxed together. No decals. 
Note: One kit is unassembled and unpainted. The second was already partly assembled and painted. I've stripped the paint from the few pieces that had been painted. I've kept them together so you can use the second kit for spares as needed. 

4) 1:72 Academy TBF-1 Avenger - kit #1651 - 1 left - 2nd one is gone
Description: No box. Complete kit - some parts off sprue, all parts bagged. Decals in good shape, but minimal. No assembly or painting. 

5) 1:72 Airfix Hs 123 A1 - kit #02051 - series 2 
Description: Boxed, complete kit with all parts, some parts off sprue. Decals are old and badly registered. No assembly or painting 

6) 1:72 Italeri La-5FN kit #0135 and 1:72 KoPro La-5FN - KoPro no longer available
Description: The Italeri kit has some parts off sprue and is complete except for missing the left rear wing. Replacements for the missing part have been scrounged from the 1:72 KoPro La-5FN - both left and right rear tail planes are included so you can match them as opposed to simply replacing the left rear. Decals are in excellent shape. No assembly or painting. 


7) *1:48 *Tamiya Me 262 A1/U1 - kit #61087 

Description: Kit is unopened and still in *original factory shrink wrap*. Will consider selling this if no trade is possible. Currently listed for upwards of 30$ at various online hobby stores. Will include a scanned copy of Osprey's "Modelling the Me 262" (18$ value) on a CD_Rom. *Will consider an outright sale if no trade is possible.*


*After Market accessories*

1) 1:48 True Detail 48057 - Resin wheels for LA-5FN - *no longer available* 
2) 1:72 True Detail 72025 - Resin wheels for F4U Corsair / F6 Hellcat 
3) 1:72 Airwaves PE AC7241 - Cockpit details for Ki 61 Hien
4) 1:72 Eduard Color PE - 72317 - for Revell F-14A Tomcat 
5) 1:72 Eduard Color PE - SS233 - for Revell F-14D Tomcat 
6) 1:72 Squadron Vacuform Canopies - assorted - includes Me 109 (regular and Erla), Fw 190 (regular and blown), Hs 129, Me 262 A1 and more


* Decals *

1) *Luftwaffe Aces Vol. 1, Vol 2. and Vol 3*. 1/32 scale and 1:48 scale are available - will trade for comparable 1:72 scale aftermarket Luftwaffe or Italian markings
2) Verlinden No. 176 - 1:72 scale Balkenkreuz
3) PDModels 72001 - 1:72 scale Mosquito fighter markings including Gestapo HQ and Amiens Prison raiders plus V-1 Killers and Train Busters


*Kits Wanted:*

Released

1:72 AML 72001 He46C Injected
1:72 Avis 72004 Hs 123 A-1 (already have the B-1)
1:72 CMK Arado Ar 68 E-1 (injected plastic)
1:72 MPM 72502 Arado Ar 95B / Land version
1:72 Azur Ro.37
1:72 Azur Ro.37 bis
1:72 Special Hobby SH72036 Fiat Cr 25
1:72 MPM 72538 Breda BA.88B 'Lince'


Future Releases

1:72 AZ Models AZM72045 Caproni AP-1 
1:72 AZ Models AZM72046 Cant Z.1018 "Leone" 
1:72 AZ Models AZM73015 Fiat CR.32 
1:72 AZ Models AZM73016 Fiat CR.32 Bis 


(If it's in red, I just got it ... )

Well that's five off my wanted list so far.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 10, 2010)

Injected. There's the rub. Sorry I couldn't help you out there!


----------



## kgambit (Mar 10, 2010)

Capt. Vick said:


> Injected. There's the rub. Sorry I couldn't help you out there!



Not a problem.  The vacuform and resin versions are tempting but I'm still tracking down a couple of leads on the injected version. 

I MIGHT have found a store that has it (outisde of Evil Bay sources) but I need to verify it. I thought I had found it at another store but they never replied to let me know if it was actually in stock. Well frag that, they lost a potential sale.


----------



## Njaco (Mar 10, 2010)

kgambit, is that your list of stuff to trade? If so, would like to get my hands on the 1/48 262. Any of my kits interest you from the beginning of the thread?


----------



## kgambit (Mar 10, 2010)

Njaco said:


> kgambit, is that your list of stuff to trade? If so, would like to get my hands on the 1/48 262. Any of my kits interest you from the beginning of the thread?



Chris, those are the list of kits I have available to trade. Let me sift your list to see if there is anything I am interested in.


----------



## Njaco (Mar 10, 2010)

drooling and waiting!


----------



## Maglar (Mar 14, 2010)

I have a 1/48 Dragon me262B-1a w/engine for trade (I broke the seal off the box to have a look inside but everything is still in their bags and nothing has been started on or touched, basically NIB). Just PM me any kits you might be interested in trading for and such. It's not that I dont love the Me262, just too much PE for me.. 8)

C


----------



## A4K (Mar 14, 2010)

Dwight..I'd be keen on the Squadron canopies you mentioned... can trade Falcon/ Squadron vacforms in return, aswell as alot of kit canopies. Drop us a full 'wish list' and 'swap list' in a PM if you're interested!


----------



## jakeblues (Mar 14, 2010)

would be interested in the blue thunder copter


----------



## kgambit (Mar 14, 2010)

A4K said:


> Dwight..I'd be keen on the Squadron canopies you mentioned... can trade Falcon/ Squadron vacforms in return, aswell as alot of kit canopies. Drop us a full 'wish list' and 'swap list' in a PM if you're interested!



Check your pm's.


----------



## A4K (Mar 14, 2010)

Done that, and replied! 

Jakeblues, i think this is what you're after... Blue Thunder, the helicopter: tidbits


----------



## N4521U (Mar 15, 2010)

This is rather maddening, NO not the "I'll trade" thread. The fact that it's so difficult to separate domestic from international traders. I am in Australia, and for a trade from the States, postage is EXPENSIVE, or too deer, to say the least. Is there some way at all to make clear them in Oz that's got trade stuff??? 

I have decided NOT to do my Tamiya 1/48 trop MK-Vb, gonna do a 1/32nd Merlins Magic when I finish the 1/48 version. The 1/72 planes will be my diversions to get SOMEthing done.

TRADE
Tam 1/48 MK-Vb
Verlinden 1/48 P-51D detail parts (leftovers)


WANT
I want to do some 1/72nd carrier planes, CV-5, CV-10 Yorktown, the list follows
BT-1
TBD
SBC-3
SBD-3
SB2U-2
SB2C
F2F-1
F3F-3
F4F-4
F6F-3
TBF
TBM


----------



## jakeblues (Mar 15, 2010)

still interested in the Blue Thunder kit...


----------



## A4K (Mar 16, 2010)

Bill, I can send you a started F6F-5 if you're interested, Revell (ex-Italeri) kit.


----------



## kgambit (Mar 17, 2010)

A4K said:


> Dwight..I'd be keen on the Squadron canopies you mentioned... can trade Falcon/ Squadron vacforms in return, aswell as alot of kit canopies. Drop us a full 'wish list' and 'swap list' in a PM if you're interested!



Evan, got your list and tried replying. For some reason the site is NOT letting me send a reply pm and I tried FOUR times. 


Nothing on the list that I can use; would be interested IF I had some of the WWII USA Seaplane kits.


----------



## Njaco (Mar 17, 2010)

N4521U said:


> This is rather maddening, NO not the "I'll trade" thread. The fact that it's so difficult to separate domestic from international traders. I am in Australia, and for a trade from the States, postage is EXPENSIVE, or too deer, to say the least. Is there some way at all to make clear them in Oz that's got trade stuff???



I have to agree with you. I've been trying for a few years to get some stuff to a respected member but haven't because of cost. Its embarrassing. But seeing as there are numerous Aussies and Kiwis on the site, you shouldn't have too much problem. As long as they've listed the home country under their avatar!! 

and just to reiterate the rules: This is for members only, transactions through PMs and the forum is NOT responsible for any problems. This is a billboard, nothing more.


----------



## A4K (Mar 17, 2010)

Sorry Dwight, the postbox was full again...

No US seaplanes unfortunately...oh well, another time my friend.


----------



## N4521U (Mar 18, 2010)

And, I might add one of the most active billboards I have encountered. I only have good things to say about this site. cheers, Bill I just have to add that my above post is not a negative TO the billboard, just a little niggle, something that could save searching is all.


----------



## Airframes (Mar 18, 2010)

Good point; we used to have a little flag, denoting our country of residence. These disappeared when the page colour etc was changed, but are scheduled to return at some time. Makes life a lot easier when trying to identify where a particular member is.


----------



## A4K (Mar 19, 2010)

...Unless they post their flag of origin, but are hiding out in Europe, Terry! 

...Do miss the flags though, it was a nice touch I thought. (The original colour too...still can't get used to this blue...)


----------



## Airframes (Mar 19, 2010)

Yep, just about got used to the blue, even though it looks like an Income Tax demand form!
Be nice to have the flags back - think I'll request one for the Independant State of Macc Forest - should cause some confusion!


----------



## Catch22 (Mar 19, 2010)

I like the new scheme better, but agree that I miss the flags.


----------



## N4521U (Mar 23, 2010)

Not a trade, but I am in need of some 1/72 USN with 45 degree corners, decals, one 5 in black and four 5's and two K's in white to mark this ID on my little F6F. Anyone got these as spares???


----------



## Airframes (Mar 23, 2010)

Let me know the size if you can. I have some 1/48th scale sheets, which possibly have the required letters/numbers in the smaller range, which might suit. Measurements in millimeters please, probably to the nearest millimetre will do.


----------



## A4K (Mar 23, 2010)

After a quick look Bill, have found two white US style 2's (ex F4U-1), which if applied reversed and upside down will be ideal for the fueslage 5's (checked the size against my own 1/72 Hellcat).
Nothing on the others you need yet, but will go through all my decals properly later on...


----------



## N4521U (Mar 24, 2010)

I will measure for a size, in mm. A4 I might as well just slip on down to NZ and pilfer your stash at this rate! Thanks y'all. Bill


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 24, 2010)

Actually you would have to go to Hungry to pilfer from A4... The world traveller


----------



## A4K (Mar 24, 2010)

...and ya's are welcome any time!


----------



## N4521U (Mar 25, 2010)

Well I solved my decal needs, called Craig at Aeroworks in Adelaide and he can get them! Funny thing is the local shop told me hobby shops don't carry after market decals, but never offered to get some for me. Very disappointing going in there! Thanks for the offers guys. I will be doing several Navy planes and will use much of what I do get. cheers, Bill


----------



## kgambit (Mar 25, 2010)

Evan ..... clean out your PM box!


----------



## kgambit (Mar 26, 2010)

Evan,

Cheers mate! If you are still interested in the vacuform canopies, I would consider trading some of them for a set of He112 Hungarian airforce markings.

Your mail box must be stuffed full - I can't get any pms thru to you.


----------



## N4521U (Mar 28, 2010)

Where in blazes are you A4?


----------



## Catch22 (Apr 8, 2010)

Does anyone have any 1/48 VMF-323 Death Rattlers Decals for an F4U-4? I'd like to do one, but can't find any decals anywhere. Let me know what you want in return. I don't have any kits for trade, but I've got lots of decals (or partial decals).


----------



## kgambit (Apr 8, 2010)

Catch22 said:


> Does anyone have any 1/48 VMF-323 Death Rattlers Decals for an F4U-4? I'd like to do one, but can't find any decals anywhere. Let me know what you want in return. I don't have any kits for trade, but I've got lots of decals (or partial decals).



You might be able to order a set from Trumpeter. I think they have a 1:48 scale F4U4 kit that has the death rattlers markings. (Or maybe it's 1:32?)


----------



## Catch22 (Apr 8, 2010)

kgambit said:


> You might be able to order a set from Trumpeter. I think they have a 1:48 scale F4U4 kit that has the death rattlers markings.



Thanks! I knew they did a 1/32, but didn't realize there was a 1/48. I don't actually even have a kit yet, so that may be just the ticket.


----------



## kgambit (Apr 8, 2010)

Catch22 said:


> Thanks! I knew they did a 1/32, but didn't realize there was a 1/48. I don't actually even have a kit yet, so that may be just the ticket.



Hobby Boss makes a snap tite version of the F4U4 in 1:48 with the death rattlers markings. The kit itself is about 7$


Scalehobbyist.com: F4U-4 Corsair (snap-tite) by Hobby Boss Models

So if you can find a better kit (Academy, Hasegawa and Revell Monogram all make a 1:48 scale) you might buy the snap tite version just for the markings. 

Scalehobbyist.com: F4U-4B Corsair by Academy Models

Scalehobbyist.com: F4U-4 Corsair by Hasegawa Models

Scalehobbyist.com: F4U-4 Corsair by Revell Monogram

(I'm not sure that trumpeter does one .... might have gotten my scales crossed - sorry)


----------



## Catch22 (Apr 9, 2010)

It's alright! I just took a look around and couldn't find it, but I may have to look into that Hobby Boss one for exactly the purpose you mentioned! Thanks for looking around! The one I know I can find easily is the Academy one, which I've heard is ok?


----------



## A4K (Apr 10, 2010)

Sorry guys...rarely on at the moment it seems! Time to roll up the sleeves and deal with that mailbox..!!


----------



## Catch22 (Apr 10, 2010)

Catch22 said:


> It's alright! I just took a look around and couldn't find it, but I may have to look into that Hobby Boss one for exactly the purpose you mentioned! Thanks for looking around! The one I know I can find easily is the Academy one, which I've heard is ok?



The Hobby Boss one is listed at 1:72.


----------



## kgambit (Apr 11, 2010)

Catch22 said:


> The Hobby Boss one is listed at 1:72.



Aw blast - I could have sworn I had the search filter set for 1:48 scale! Sorry.


----------



## Catch22 (Apr 11, 2010)

kgambit said:


> Aw blast - I could have sworn I had the search filter set for 1:48 scale! Sorry.



Not a problem! I'll keep looking around.

EDIT: Just found the Aeromaster sheet on Ebay, and the auctioner is based in Alberta!

EDIT EDIT: I actually live in a smaller city outside of Edmonton called St. Albert, with a population of about 65-70 000, and so does he!  What're the odds...


----------



## Airframes (Apr 11, 2010)

Cory, in the last few days I've seen an advert for a new decal sheet for the 'Death Rattlers', part of a series which appears to be covering the history of the unit. Sorry, can't remember where I saw it, or the company, as I wasn't really looking for that at the time. It was a well-known make though. Maybe a search of new products (decals) on some of the web-sites such as Hannant's might provide some more info?


----------



## Catch22 (Apr 11, 2010)

Hmm, can't find anything other than this Flying Leathernecks sheet, which is for all F-18s:




.

I think I'll be ok re the F4U-4, as I've been talking to the guy from Ebay and he said I could just come pick them up instead of worry about shipping them etc (which will save me $2.00! Although I'll probably spend that in gas! ).

I'm tempted to try and also get my hands on a Panther/Cougar and a FJ-4 Fury, as they flew those as well. The Hobby Boss Fury actually comes with 323 decals, but Panthers and Cougars appear to be hard to find.


----------



## Airframes (Apr 11, 2010)

I'll have a look through a modelling magazine I bought a few days ago, maybe it was in there. I'll let you know if I find anything.


----------



## Catch22 (Apr 11, 2010)

Alright, thanks Terry! Though I don't think it's needed as I've already procured decals for my F-8, F-4 decals are in the mail, and I'll be picking up my F4U/F4U decals over the next couple days.


----------



## kgambit (Apr 11, 2010)

TwoBobs had a 1:48 set for VMA-323 but they were for F-18's.


----------



## Catch22 (Apr 11, 2010)

kgambit said:


> TwoBobs had a 1:48 set for VMA-323 but they were for F-18's.



Yes, actually I used one of their sets on my F-18! I suppose I should post pictures, it's kinda stalled due to school.


----------



## Catch22 (Apr 11, 2010)

Well, I'll be picking up the Corsair decals tomorrow. He lives about a 5 minute walk from me, what're the odds? You go on Ebay expecting to find stuff in the States and yet there's a house 5 minutes away with all kinds of decals...


----------



## B-17engineer (May 28, 2010)

I have Trumpeter PE parts for a 1/72nd LCM that I guess I built when I was younger or someone through it out. If someone wants them just PM me your address....


----------



## B-17engineer (Jun 17, 2010)

Anyone have a 1/48 P-51B or D Mustang and what they're willing to trade.


----------



## N4521U (Jun 19, 2010)

I have a Tamiya 1/48 Mk.Vb tropo Spitfire. I would like the Tamiya Mk.1b Typhoon, anyone want to trade?


----------



## 109ROAMING (Jun 20, 2010)

N4521U said:


> I have a Tamiya 1/48 Mk.Vb tropo Spitfire. I would like the Tamiya Mk.1b Typhoon, anyone want to trade?



Tamiya make a Typhoon?


----------



## N4521U (Jun 20, 2010)

Sorry that would be the Bubble top Hasagawa 09060. I have a specific plane I want to build. Never the less, a trade would be good. Or a buy!? There is one on eBrap but I still need to get this one I have to someone who would build it. Bill


----------



## N4521U (Jun 23, 2010)

OK, got somethin else. 
An in-line Pasche water trap, used but good shape. I got a new one with a new hose. 
Need any one or two of these 1/72nd kits for it. 
tbd - sbc3 - bt1 - f2f - f3f - f6f - sbd - sb2u - a4c - hup - hss1/sh34 - sh3a/d


----------



## Dr. Wartenberg (Sep 22, 2010)

I have several kits that I no longer have interest in and would like to trade for 1:32 scale WW2 planes. In particular a 1:32 TBM Avenger.

Heres what i have:

1:144 Lockheed Super-G Constellation - by Minicraft

1:72 Hawker Hurricane Mk.IIC night fighter - by Frog
1:72 Sopwith Pup - by Airfix
1:72 FH2 Banshee - by USAirfix (x2)
1:72 Messerschmitt Bf-109 - by Jo Han
1:72 Focke Wulf FW189A-1 - by Aoshima
1:72Junkers JU88 - by Revell

1/4 F11C-2 Curtis Goshawk - by Lindberg
1/4 F6F-5 Hellcat- by Monogram

1:48 P-61 Black widow - by Monogram
1:48 P38J Lightning - by monogram
1:48 P-36 "Pearl harbor Defender" - Hobby Craft
1:48 OS2U Kingfisher w/ photo etched parts - by Monogram

MISC:
1:25 1966 Ford Mustang hardtop - AMT/ERTL
Star Trek Voyager "Kazon Ship" - by Monogram
1:9 ZUNDAPP KS750 w/ Fallschirmjager - by Dragon

THANK YOU!


----------



## dirkpitt289 (Oct 15, 2010)

I recently started building a 1/72 Airfix SM-79 but it appears a lot more parts are missing then I though. If anyone has one of these they would be looking to unload please let me know.


----------



## Njaco (Oct 19, 2010)

Dirk, check my list on pg 2 of this thread. Think I have one still shrink wrapped. Now how far is New Jersey?


----------



## dirkpitt289 (Oct 25, 2010)

Njaco said:


> Dirk, check my list on pg 2 of this thread. Think I have one still shrink wrapped. Now how far is New Jersey?



Let me know, and thanks for looking


----------



## A4K (Oct 26, 2010)

G'day guys!

I'm after 1:72 markings for the night fighter Hurricane Mk.IIc LK-A BE500. 

Anyone got the old Matchbox markings going spare, or possibly those from the newer Eagle Strike or Aeromaster set?

Evan


----------



## Airframes (Oct 26, 2010)

Is that the all black one, with the red spinner and medium grey codes? If so, I might have a set from donkey's years ago, I think from the Frog kit ... ! I'll have a look and let you know Evan.


----------



## A4K (Oct 27, 2010)

That's the one Terry, thanks! Wojtek said he has the serial numbers, but if you have the codes that would be great!


----------



## Airframes (Oct 27, 2010)

Hmm. Found a similar one in 1/48th, but not the 1/72nd scale yet. Sure I've got it somewhere - just not in the usual decal files for some reason. I'll keep looking !


----------



## A4K (Oct 28, 2010)

No worries Terry, thanks mate!

Btw, have the Commonwealth/ Night fighter GB details been decided yet?


----------



## Airframes (Oct 28, 2010)

No idea mate! It's one of those which found its way onto the lists, born from members' suggestions - if the originator could cast some light on it, it would help, especially as the GB starts on Monday !!


----------



## A4K (Oct 31, 2010)

Cheers mate! Hope it gets sorted soon then...in the meantime I'm starting an RNZAF Corsair regardless!


----------



## A4K (Nov 1, 2010)

Planning to convert an Academy 1:72 PBY-5A Catalina to a -5, but thought it a waste of good parts...anyone have the -5 fues and beaching gear they want to swap for the -5A components? (can give you the US 'Black Cat' markings too)

Evan


----------



## Airframes (Nov 1, 2010)

Had a thorough search for those Hurricane decals Evan. No luck I'm afraid - I must have been thinking of the 1/48th scale ones, which aren't even that squadron !


----------



## A4K (Nov 2, 2010)

No worries Terry, appreciate your looking for them!


----------



## Airframes (Nov 2, 2010)

Still looking, just in case !!


----------



## A4K (Nov 2, 2010)

Thanks mate!


----------



## Airframes (Nov 10, 2010)

No luck !
Anyone got a 1/48th scale *Hasegawa Hurricane IID* they want to part with? 
Both the IIC and the IID are OOP at the moment, although I've found a 'C', I need a 'D', for the Vokes filter. If not, it's convert a Spit Vokes filter I guess.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 13, 2010)

Guys,

I just updated my disposal/want list on page 14. Check it out!

Thanks for reading hombres.

Regards, Jim


----------



## mandoman (Nov 15, 2010)

Guys, I was told that I could list models on here that I have for sale, transactions to be carried out by PM. The reason I'm doing this is that I'm pretty much giving up model building due to increasing shakiness in my hands. I almost ruined the Fw-187 I've been working on due to this problem, and I just can't see ruining any of these other great model kits the same way. I'm keeping some smaller, more cheapy models to mess with.  I'm just going to list the model type, scale, and brand. If you want to check on it, drop me a PM.

After nearly destroying my Ta-154 (sorry, I mislabled it as the Fw-187 earlier), I have been having a much better experience with the Mitsobishi Dinah. I think it's working on planes that have numerous antenna/radar configurations that really mess me up. I had no problems with my Heinkel He 219 about three years ago, which has nearly the same radar setup as the Ta 154, so I just need to build versions without all the antenna. Still a bummer, but better.


----------



## Airframes (Nov 15, 2010)

Sorry to hear about the problems mate. Darned shame, and there are some nice kits there too !


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 15, 2010)

Yea, that does stink - sorry to hear that.


----------



## N4521U (Nov 15, 2010)

Is good to keep some to fiddle with. Frustrating to have the shakes, I know! Just had a big op, prostate, and I can only sit in the hard chair for a few minutes at a time. And when I do, it hurts so much it wants to bring tears along with the shaking hands. Bill


----------



## mandoman (Nov 15, 2010)

Yeah, it sucks, though I'm glad it's not due to prostate problems. Sorry to hear about that, Bill. I'm keeping a few smaller kits, and simpler kits to still try on. I just can't stand the thought of ruining any of those kits I listed. The Ta-154 was a nice kit, and my handling has not done it justice. Thanks for the words guys.


----------



## N4521U (Nov 15, 2010)

Just noticed you are from Ioway...
My father was from there bouts. Davidson, I guess there are plenty ofem around them parts.


----------



## A4K (Nov 16, 2010)

Sorry to hear about the troubles guys, hope things improve for both of ya's.


----------



## mandoman (Nov 16, 2010)

N4521U said:


> Just noticed you are from Ioway...
> My father was from there bouts. Davidson, I guess there are plenty ofem around them parts.



Yeah, we're kind of a National infestation.


----------



## Airframes (Nov 17, 2010)

Is that an Iowiscide then ?!!


----------



## mandoman (Nov 17, 2010)

Yeah, I suppose you could say that, depending on what you think about Iowans.


----------



## aqua_ta (Dec 19, 2010)

I have a set designed for the F4U with the red borders to the insignia.
I bought the set with the idea of using them on my Hasegawa P-51D, but it seems that the Navy markings are much bigger than the AirForce ones, so I would like to swap my unused masks for some 1/32 star and bar markings to suit my Mustang.8)


----------



## kgambit (Dec 26, 2010)

Anyone interested in any or all of the following?

These are all 1/72 scale

1 - Heller Gloster Gladiator MK-1

1 - Squadron Macchi C 202 Folgore

1 - Matchbox Avro Lancaster

1 - Testors/Italeri Dornier Do 24

Each model is new in original packaging, complete and still sealed in bags.

These are part of a FIVE kit lot on EBay and I'm only interested in the fifth kit (which isn't listed). If someone is seriously interested in one of more of these or all four. let me know. I'll act as buyer since the seller lives in my hometown, and I can pick up the kits. I'll offer a break on the shipping costs for these kits since I'll pick up the kits from the buyer and re-ship them myself. I need a FIRM committment. 

Auction ends on Jan 02, but I need a reply ASAP. The auction has a price reserve on it; previous high bid on the lot was over 25$ which did NOT meet reserve.

Contact me via pm for more details if interested.


Edit: 12/31 - Deal is off the table. Convinced the seller to break up the lot! Got the Ju 86 I was after!


----------



## N4521U (Dec 29, 2010)

As I posted in my Spitty thread, I have 1/48 Mk.V etched flap set for Hasegawa. As well as a Squadron canopy..... I figured "how different could they be"? DOH....

Anyone interested???? PM me.


----------



## javlin (Dec 29, 2010)

Alright thougth I would start posting alittle of what I am interested in getting rid of to make room for some ships that have come in.I have many others this is only a test to feel the waters.PM interested in selling Continental US or trade for a ship  Cheers

1/32
Revell P51B 
ARII Zero A6M5c

1/48
HobbyCraft P40-E
Monogram Devastator(copit started)

1/72
Hase TBM Avenger (W) 51334
Hase SBD Dauntless (W) 52058
Hase N1k1 Rex Floatplane(W) 
Matchbox He111-H 
Heller BF108
Tamy F4U-1D (W) 60752
Tamy P47-D (S)
Tamy ME109 -E3 (S)

S=outside sealed
W=inside sealed


----------



## A4K (Jan 18, 2011)

Original post removed -wanted to trade a fues I thought came in two versions - apparently not the case.

However...anyone want to make an SBD-4 Dauntless from the Hasegawa 1/72 SBD-5 kit? I need a -5 cowl... (Can supply kit decals aswell.)

Cheers! Evan


----------



## B-17engineer (Feb 6, 2011)

*items listed on ebay


----------



## Blue Yonder (Mar 25, 2011)

Hey, I just acquired the Koster B-17 conversion kit so that I can make a 1/48 C or D, and as I don't really want to slice up an old kit that needs refurbishing, does anyone have a B-17 they don't want (a travesy if I may dare to say it-but I need one)?

I have a started 1/48 Revell AT-6 that had a problem with the spray gun when the yellow went on, but the cockpit was started and looks ok. Can send pics if interested.


----------



## A4K (Mar 26, 2011)

A friend here (Hungary) has the Revell B-17F up for grabs (1:48 ). I can ask him what he wants for it if you're interested

Pics of the Harvard would be great too!

Evan


----------



## seesul (Mar 29, 2011)

Hello,

I´m looking for some unpacked A/C kit from 21st century toys in 1:32 scale as a Xmas gift for my son. I know it´s too early for a Xmas now but looking at Internet offers the number of those kits is going dramatically down due to their discontinued production...

So please, should anyone of you have such an unneeded kit for a reasonable price (20-40 bucks) please let me know. A friend of mine from N.Y.C. is gonna visit me in June so I´d ask him for buying it from you for me.

The kits I already have are P-51B, Bf109 G-6, and FW190 A-8. I´m interested in P-51D, F4U,F6F,P-38(if avail), Ju-87,P-47D, A6M, FW-190D-9 and similar A/Cs, but I can only buy 1 piece, otherwise my wife would kill me...she keeps on telling those kits are for me and not for my son...and I´m afraid she´s right

Thank you in advance!


----------



## al49 (Mar 29, 2011)

Hello,
did you tried on e-bay?
I found something here
21st century - Offerte 21st century, Modellismo dinamico, Giochi da tavolo e Puzzle su eBay.it
Hope it helps
Alberto


----------



## seesul (Mar 29, 2011)

Yes Alberto,thank you. I know they´re offering some kits on e-bay. If no one here wants to sell anything, I´ll go for it thru e-bay.


----------



## Airframes (Mar 29, 2011)

I'll keep my eyes open for you Roman, but since they stopped production, they're as rare as rocking horse s**t here in the UK !!!


----------



## seesul (Mar 29, 2011)

I know Terry and that makes me sad...my son really loves these kits and the price was unmatched...I´ll wait here for few days and if there´s no chance I´ll go to ebay.


----------



## Catch22 (Mar 30, 2011)

I'll keep an eye out too, but I don't see many, and when I do they're 1:18, and sometimes almost $200! It's really too bad they don't make them anymore. I have a few of the 1:18 and I really like them. At least I got my two favourite planes in there.


----------



## Thorlifter (Mar 30, 2011)

I have about 15-18 of them in 1:32 but they are all out of the box and I kinda want to keep them. I never saw a 1:32 P-38 or F6F, but all the others exist. There was also the Maachi 202 and 205 and the Me-262.


----------



## seesul (Apr 11, 2011)

No wonder Thor you want to keep them...I love them all even with all their inaccuracies. For such a price....


----------



## A4K (Apr 13, 2011)

Anyone got the new tool Hasegawa 1:72 A6M2 Zero cowl and wings to trade for same A6M3 Hamp components?

Evan


----------



## evangilder (Apr 17, 2011)

Okay guys, I am cleaning out my garage and am getting rid of a lot of stuff. This stuff is offered free (you only pay for shipping). All of these kits were bought in the 80s. Below is their condition/status 

- Partially built 1/72 Monogram Tornado- Fuselage partially painted and semi-assembled. I believe all the parts are there.

- Partially painted 1/72 Monogram F-4C/D Phantom II. I only did a little painting on the sprue for this one and I believe all the parts are there.

- 1/72 Revell F-16A Fighting Falcon- Complete (as far as I know) and parts still on sprue with no paint. Ready to go.

2 boxes of miscellaneous parts- 
Box 1- A ragged old 1/72 F-105 Thunderchief model that didn't survive some moves, an A-10 Warthog in pieces and various parts from other models including wheels, missiles and bombs. There are also various partial decal sheets and a bunch of assembly instructions for various models that are not in this collection.
Box2- All kinds of various parts and pieces of models, and a semi complete Shuttle Challenger model. There are more partial decal sheets and instructions in there as well.

My only request is to take the whole lot. Photos below will give you an idea of things. The F-16A is a nice kit with a spare engine and might be worth it. The rest is for scrounging parts when needed. Or load the bejesus out of some fighter/bomber.  It shouldn't be much to ship, they don't weigh much.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 17, 2011)

I hope the diapers are not included. Cool stuff by the way Eric. I don't have the space at the moment though.


----------



## A4K (Apr 19, 2011)

If noone else wants them Eric, drop us a PM. (Just if noone else wants them though - got a lot to do already.)

Evan


----------



## evangilder (Apr 20, 2011)

SO far, you look like the only taker, Evan. A couple of the models will obviously need more work because of my previous work on them. And I am nowhere near the skills of you guys.


----------



## A4K (Apr 20, 2011)

Cheers Eric! No worries if work to be done, I don't class myself with most of the guys here myself!

Be nice to see these go to a modern warbird nut first though, but if no takers, give us a yell!

Evan


----------



## dirkpitt289 (May 22, 2011)

I hope this is the correct spot for this. I was looking for the *Trade U...* thread but I see it was closed. If this is a violation of the forum rules do what you have to remove it but please let me know as its not my intentions to "rock the boat". 

When it comes to my projects they are rarely though of and started straight away. Much time is spent, planing, researching and some amount of procrastination happens first. This project would be no different as it will take skills that I don't have. 

In order to even consider this project I will need your help more then on any other project I've ever done. The thing about forums (especially this one) there are more then a few that are willing to help out fellow modelers. Maybe its the "Kinship of the plastic" that bonds us together. Whatever it is its what draws me too and makes me proud to be a part of places like this. 

Here's what I need. I'm looking for a forelorne 1/72 scale B-17G and a 1/72 scale B-24 perferably a J model. At this point I'm almost ashamed to say I don't know the differences between the J's and the other models . Sure I could go buy new of each but when you consider the cost of a 1/72 B-17 can run between $20 and $35 and a B-24 tends to run on average $35 and higher. That is a hefty price tag for someone with questionable skills.

These can be kits you started at one time or another and weren't finish because of any number of reasons. Or maybe its an old kit taking up space that could be better served for your newer projects but you are afraid to bin it because of sentimental reasons. Like with donated organs I assure you your donated kit would go to a worthy cause and treated with the utmost respect. 

Of course I would compensate for the shipping costs if they are reasonable. What I mean by that is not that anyone here would gouge me for the postage but in general shipping from one side of the ocean to the other (farther in some cases) can be costly. 

Thanks for your time.


----------



## Njaco (May 22, 2011)

Dirk, let me see what I have. You can have anything I have as long as you can cover the shipping which shouldn't be much. Where you from?  oh, right, Jersey!!


----------



## al49 (May 23, 2011)

seesul said:


> Hello,
> 
> I´m looking for some unpacked A/C kit from 21st century toys in 1:32 scale as a Xmas gift for my son. I know it´s too early for a Xmas now but looking at Internet offers the number of those kits is going dramatically down due to their discontinued production...
> 
> ...



Hi,
are you still looking for these kits?
I just found one on e-bay
21st CENTURY TOYS - BF-109G -14 MODEL AIRCRAFT KIT 1:32 su eBay.it Models, Model Kits, Toys Games
Price is very good.
Cheers
Alberto


----------



## Thorlifter (May 23, 2011)

Good find and that is a good price, but that is an unfinished model. However I believe Roman is looking for the completed kits.


----------



## Airframes (May 23, 2011)

Roman (Seesul) was looking for the 21st Century Bf109.


----------



## Night Fighter Nut (Aug 17, 2011)

I have a 32nd scale FW 190D-9 from 21st Century toys but mine came pre-assembled. I keep it on my desk at work next to a 32nd scale P-51D also pre-assembled and from 21st Century toys. Actually I didn't know they did model kits as I've only ever seen the toys themselves where I live. When I say pre-assembled I mean they were already painted and you only had to fit the wings on and screw them in place.


----------



## Njaco (Aug 20, 2011)

Same here NFN. I have the Stuka and Bf 109E (Muncheburg's). Only had to screw on the wings.


----------



## al49 (Aug 25, 2011)

Hi Roman,
if you are still interested, look at these two e-bay ads:
1:32 SCALE AIRCRAFT LOT #1 su eBay.it Military, Models Kits, Toys Hobbies
1:32 SCALE AIRCRAFT LOT #2 su eBay.it Military, Models Kits, Toys Hobbies
Cheers
Alberto


----------



## BigPhippsy (Sep 3, 2011)

Hi

Apologies, it's late.

Just getting back in to the modelling business and suspect the windscreen of the ICM 1/48 ME-109F i have just completed may be in the vacuum cleaner. I was using it for air brush practice (anyone noticed how rubbish the decals are? just fall apart) but now it's done I would like it to at least look finished. If anyone has ANY 1/48 canopy or screen that will fill in please let me know. 

I don't have much exciting to trade other than Tamiya Mk IX Spitfire spares, or cash of course. 

Thanks for your time.


----------



## A4K (Sep 5, 2011)

G'day mate!

I've got a 1:48 Falcon vacform BF 109F canopy going spare if you need it (formed in closed position). Drop us your address in a PM if interested.

Evan


----------



## N4521U (Nov 5, 2011)

I know, I know, it's not a plane, but....

I found a Tamiya Ferrari, 1/24 #24242-2600 yellow version..........
was hoping someone might want it..... I'm looking for a '65 Chevy El Camino!!!!! hint hint.....


----------



## Airframes (Nov 5, 2011)

Jan might be the one to ask there Bill, he's got quite a number of car kits I believe.


----------



## N4521U (Nov 6, 2011)

Perhaps a PM is in order,
thanks for that!


----------



## Njaco (Nov 27, 2011)

JUst want to do some house-keeping and re-post the rules .....

1) I want to make clear this is a barter between two parties and this forum has no liability for anything that goes on. Its more like a bulletin board and nothing more - not EBay.

2) Members can post what they have available. Only a listing of model, make, condition. Nothing more. Members interested will PM the other party. This is strictly thru PMs and nothing on a thread or Post.

3) Shipping costs or other costs are strictly between the two parties.

4) Problems with models or anything else associated with this is strictly between the two parties.

5) Again, this is nothing but a billboard you find in a shopping market, etc. Nothing reflecs this forum.

We now return you to your regularly scheduled program. Thank you for your patience.


----------



## Wurger (Nov 27, 2011)

Amen.


----------



## Nxthanos (Nov 30, 2011)

evangilder said:


> Okay guys, I am cleaning out my garage and am getting rid of a lot of stuff. This stuff is offered free (you only pay for shipping). All of these kits were bought in the 80s. Below is their condition/status
> 
> - Partially built 1/72 Monogram Tornado- Fuselage partially painted and semi-assembled. I believe all the parts are there.
> 
> ...


If you still have this stuff, i'll take it.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 3, 2011)

Nxthanos, you might want to PM evangilder. It might be awhile before he see's this.


----------



## A4K (Dec 4, 2011)

Yep, with Aaron. We never pursued this further, so he very probably still has them.


----------



## N4521U (Dec 7, 2011)

I have an Accurate Miniatures 1/48th Yak-1b....
Would like a 1/48th J2M3 Jack for it.... Tamiya would be good if possible.

Bill


----------



## Nxthanos (Dec 10, 2011)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> Nxthanos, you might want to PM evangilder. It might be awhile before he see's this.


Aaron, i did when i made the post, and he may even send it someday!


----------



## A4K (Jan 18, 2012)

(Components received from Terry - many thanks mate!)


----------



## Airframes (Jan 18, 2012)

I think I might have one from the Matchbox kit Evan. I'll check and send you an e-mail.


----------



## A4K (Jan 18, 2012)

(Components received from Terry - many thanks mate!)


----------



## A4K (Feb 7, 2012)

Have the following kits to swap:

1:48:
Chance-Vought F4U-1D Corsair - Tamiya
Messerschmitt Bf 109G-6 - Academy
North American P-51D-15 Mustang - ICM

1:72:
Avro Anson Mk.I - Airfix
BAC 167 Strikemaster Mk.88/Jet Provost T.5 - Airfix
BAe Hawk T.Mk.1/1a - Revell (Italeri)
Fokker Dr.1 - Revell
Republic P-47D-30 Thunderbolt - Revell



After alot of RNZAF types in 1:72, too many to type here. PM me if interested!
(Will sort out an updated decals/ accessories list soon too)


Cheers!
Evan


----------



## N4521U (Apr 23, 2012)

I still have an Accurate Miniatures 1/48th Yak-1b....


----------



## A4K (Jun 20, 2012)

Anyone have the following to trade?

1:72 Special Hobby Avro Anson Mk.I late style canopy (-can trade early style canopy)


----------



## Catch22 (Jun 27, 2012)

Hey guys. Back from my vacation, and I've gone through the aircraft models, but my brother and dad have yet to do so, so I don't have a final list yet. And we haven't even touched the tanks and infantry sets yet... What I'm going to do with the majority of them is give them to you guys, all you'll have to do is pay the postage.

That said, there may be a couple kits that we're looking for and will trade for them. I'm personally looking for a 1/48 Airfix Jaguar, so if anyone has that, I'd gladly be willing to trade for it.


----------



## Airframes (Jun 27, 2012)

Sounds good Cory. I've been after an Airfix or Esci Jaguar too, but they only appear at silly money.


----------



## Catch22 (Jun 27, 2012)

That's the problem I've found too. My brother actually has both, which he managed to find in stores so he snapped them up for reasonable prices, but I haven't seen another one since.


----------



## A4K (Jun 27, 2012)

Must admit, I've never seen either that I recall. Will check the LHS for you though Cory.


----------



## Catch22 (Jun 27, 2012)

Thanks Evan, don't think it's in production anymore. One store just randomly had the Airfix one here, while the ESCI was on consignment at a museum.


----------



## A4K (Jun 27, 2012)

Yeah, Escis are hard to come by, but they do pop up now and again at model meets. Keep my eyes peeled for both.


----------



## N4521U (Jun 28, 2012)

I have an extra 1/48th Tamiya tow motor like I used on my GB #14 entry, US Navy type.

I will also have a bunch of 1/32nd Tamiya P-51D parts, cockpit, gun bays that I'm not using on my Merlin's Magic.


----------



## Catch22 (Jun 28, 2012)

Ok, so here we go. Not as many as I suspected as once my dad, brother and I finished with the leftover kits (particularly my brother), this is what was left. Still a fair bit of things here. Some of them, just due to the fact there's a lot of aftermarket stuff with them, I'd like to trade, others are mostly fair game. If I'd prefer to trade them I'll mark them with (T). That said, if there's one you like that isn't marked and you have a kit that I may like, shoot me an offer and we'll see what can be done. Just a pre-warning though, if I end up just giving a kit away (and I'm sure I will) I will send it as pay on delivery.

Also, like I've said, I'm particularly looking for a 1/48 Jaguar, preferably Airfix.

1/32

Trumpeter MiG-17 PF with Chinese markings

1/35

Seminar UH-1B Iroquois (4 figures)
Dragon OH-6A Cayuse with Crew (set of Microscale aftermarket decals inside)
MRC OH-58D Kiowa "Black Death"
Dragon UH-1D Huey (includes kit supplied PE)

1/48
Monogram He 111H-22 with V-1 (2010 boxing)
Accurate Miniatures TBM-3 (T)
Smer Fairey Swordfish Mk II on Floats
Tamiya Fw 190D-9 (Aires engine set included, which has the engine, front guns and wing guns, as well as some PE, fuselage was glued together by previous owner, but the cockpit was not placed inside of the airframe) (T)
Gavia Lysander Mk III (with kit supplied (?) PE, Eduard PE, and Eduard canopy masks) (T)
Airfix Hurricane Mk I
Classic Airframes Boulton-Paul Defiant Mk I Day Fighter (with kit supplied resin) (T)

1/72

Monogram F-16C

1/35 Vehicles

Tamya M1025 Humvee
Italeri Stinger Humvee
Italeri LAV-25 TUA Tank Killer
Dragon BMP-1 (T)
RPM Minenraumer (Not a real vehicle, have no idea what it is to be honest, WWII What If I suppose)
Trumpeter USMC LAV-C2
Dragon Israeli M51 Sherman (post-WWII up-gunned version)
Trumpeter M1A1HA Abrams
Verlinden Israeli M113 Command/Comms Vehicle Conversion (T)
Academy IDF M113 Zelda (T)
Academy IDF M113 Fitter Combat Repair Vehicle (Limited Edition) (T)
Trumpeter USMC LAV-R (Recovery)
Dragon ZSU-23-4M Air Defence System (T)
Esci LAV-25 Command Vehicle
Tamiya USMC LVTP7A1

Infantry Sets (Dragon unless otherwise noted)

1/35

Post WWII:

US Light Infanty x 3
US Marines x 3
US Sniper Team x2 
US Navy Seals
US Navy Seals II x 2
MP-5/G-3 Family x 2
US Army Special Forces x 2
Israeli Paratroopers x 2
Soviet Motor Rifle Troops x 2
British Desert Rats x 2
Soviet Tank Crew
AK-47/74 Family
British SAS
Tamiya British 25 Pdr. Field Gun
Green Berets
US 101st Air Assault
Delta Force (Somalia 1993)
LA SWAT Team
LRRP
US 1st Infantry Division
M-16/AR-15 Family
US 82nd Airborne
US Marine Tank Killers
Modern Infantry Fire Support Weapons
US Helicopter Crew (If someone wants one of the US Helos let me know and I may as well ship these too)
Italeri Anti Aircraft Weapons Set
Warriors British UN Officer, Desert Storm
French Foreign Legion
Academy IDF Modern Infantry Set
Verlinden US Cobra Pilot
" US Marines Desert Storm
" US Troops Desert Shield
" US Tankers Desert Shield
" Iraqi POWs
Belgo Civilian Kuweiti x 2

WWII

Tamiya US Armoured Troops
Tamiya US Infantry Weapons
Tamiya US Command Figure Set
US Marines (Iwo Jima)
Verlinden American Tanker Officer


----------



## Airframes (Jun 28, 2012)

Couple there I might be interested in Cory - I'll send you a PM.


----------



## Catch22 (Jun 28, 2012)

Sounds good Terry.


----------



## Catch22 (Jun 29, 2012)

Edited post 352 for items that have been claimed.


----------



## Catch22 (Jun 29, 2012)

Tanks/Infantry are up in 352.


----------



## N4521U (Jun 30, 2012)

I also have a resin tropical nose for the Hasegawa 1/48 Fw190A if someone can use it.


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 2, 2012)

Wanted: decals for 1/48 Spitfire Mk V AE-A "City of Winnipeg" flown by Jeff Northcott or YO-A Flown by Don Sheppard 401 sqdn.


----------



## Florence (Jul 3, 2012)

Esci 1/48 Jaguar.














An oldie but a goodie.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 3, 2012)

wow...I just realized it's been ages since I posted this, in here (more like 3 years)...but just in case anyone's interested, I still have these kits sitting up in the closet.



GrauGeist said:


> I didn't think this thread was around anymore..but I'm glad it is!
> 
> Hey, I have 3 modern kits that I'm not needing. I've had them for well over 12 years now, and I just don't see myself building them in the near future (or distant future, for that matter)...
> 
> ...


----------



## Airframes (Jul 3, 2012)

Replied to your PM about the Jaguar David.


----------



## Catch22 (Jul 4, 2012)




----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 4, 2012)

Crimea_River said:


> Wanted: decals for 1/48 Spitfire Mk V AE-A "City of Winnipeg" flown by Jeff Northcott or YO-A Flown by Don Sheppard 401 sqdn.



Got 'em both Andy!


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 4, 2012)

Good stuff Wayne. Just checking, do they represent these? Actually misnamed the second one. Should be Jack Sheppard and it has the kneeling woman painted on it.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 4, 2012)

That's them alright!


----------



## woody (Jul 4, 2012)

I dont see myself building this kit I would be happy to send it someones way.


----------



## fubar57 (Jul 19, 2012)

Accidentally ordered this. What you have here is your RAF WWII 48x30 inch Bomber Squadron Code Letters and Numbers, Red. " Sheets by Xtradecal X48-048. Looking for 1:48 RAF codes, serial numbers or roundels.





Geo


----------



## A4K (Aug 23, 2012)

Shame that's 1:48 Geo, would have snapped them up in '72...


After the following if anyone has them spare (all 1:72)

Falcon Clear Vax: Supermarine Walrus canopy
Flightpath #72107: C-130H T-56-A-15 engine set 
PART #S72248: Wellington Mk.Ic Interior PE
Pavla #C72001: MiG-15 resin cockpit (for KP kit) 
Pavla #U72-99: MiG-15 Wheels, Airbrakes, Jet Pipe 

Have a few kits to trade (mostly 1:48 ), plus alot of accessories (mostly 1:72). Can send list in a PM.

Cheers!
Evan


----------



## meatloaf109 (Aug 23, 2012)

My wife picked this up at the local thrift store. I am not really a Sci-fi kind of guy, I would trade for any 1/48 aircraft, preferably one that will work for the GB17, Jets 1944-45/ Recon-transport-observation WW2
It is opened but all parts and decals present, unique "cut-away" version in 1/650. (It's big.)
Bundle it with the Titanic below, if you want!


----------



## meatloaf109 (Aug 23, 2012)

I forgot about this, it was started by someone, hull is glued and painted and all parts are there
I would bundle this with the Enterprise to sweeten the pot for the deal above!


----------



## destrozas (Sep 8, 2012)

this thread I had gone completely ....
Do I have to change / barter aircraft otaki / Arii 1/48 such as F6F3, ki43, Ki61, ki100, ki84, J2M3, N1K1 j, A6M5C and ki44, the exchange by a PBM Mariner, the BV 222 Wiking, P1Y ginga, peggy ki67, Dornier Do 24, Do18, Heinkel He 115 to be able to be a1/72.
Think that I can do without the model to prepare a list would be better and more organized


----------



## A4K (Nov 16, 2012)

My renewed wants/ swaps list. (incomplete as yet, working on it...)
Please drop me a PM if interested!
..............................................................


Trade items: 

Kits: 

1:72
Avro Anson Mk.I – Airfix (1970s boxing)
BAC Jet Provost T5/ Strikemaster Mk.84 - Airfix
Bleriot XI – Eastern Express
Fokker DR.I - Revell
Junkers Ju 52/3M – Italeri
Messerschmitt P.1101 (projected V-tail version) - Revell/Dragon

1:48
Brewster F2A-2 Buffalo - Tamiya
North American P-51D Mustang – ICM
Supermarine Spitfire LF.IXE – ICM
...................................................................

Accessories: (IM – Injection moulded, PE – Photo Etch, R – cast resin)

1:72
Mark Miniatures: Messerschmitt Me 109H-1 conversion (for Italeri kit) – R 

True Details 72033: DH Mosquito Main wheel set, checkerboard tread - R

1:48 
Aires 4083: German 7,92 mm MG 17 ( x 4) –R

Extra Tech O-01: WWII Luftwaffe gunsights (for MG 15, MG 17, MG 81, MG 81Z, MG 131, MG FF) –PE

UM: Luftwaffe Armament 1 (w/ decals) – IM


.................................................................... 
Decals: (By nationality) 1:72, 1:48, 1:32

Germany:
Swastika for Bf 109, Fw 190 – HAD 1:48
Swastika for Bf 109, Fw 190 – HAD 1:32

USA:
B-17F ’Memphis Belle’ – Revell 1:48







Wanted: (in alphabetical order, all 1:72)

-other versions considered if mentioned version unavailable!


AESL Airtourer T6/24
Airspeed Consul/ Oxford (Pavla/ Special Hobby)
Avro 626 

Beech C-17L Staggerwing
Blackburn Baffin
Boeing 727-100c
Bristol Beaufort (pref. Special Hobby)
Bristol Beaufighter VI/ X/ 21 (Hasegawa)
Bristol 170 Freighter Mk.31M
British Aircraft Swallow II

Cessna O-1 Bird Dog
Cessna O-2A (337 Strikemaster)
Cessna 421C Golden Eagle
Chance-Vought F4U-1a/D Corsair

De Havilland DH.9
De Havilland DH.50
De Havilland DH.80A Puss Moth 
De Havilland DH.83 Fox Moth 
De Havilland DH.84 Dragon
De Havilland DH.86 Express
De Havilland DH.94 Moth Minor
De Havilland DH.104 Devon
De Havilland Canada DHC-3 Otter
Douglas DC-6

Fairey IIIF 
Fairey Battle Mk.I
Fairey Firefly Mk.I
Fairey Gordon
Foster-Wickner Wico GM1

Gloster Grebe
Gloster Meteor F.III

Handley-Page Hastings C.3
Hawker Hind
Hawker Tomtit
Hawker Siddeley Andover C.1

Kaman SH-2F/G Seasprite

Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon

Miles Aerovan 4
Miles M2 Hawk variants
Miles M.11A Whitney Straight
Miles M.14 Magister

Percival Gull Four
Percival Vega Gull
Porterfield 35W

Rearwin 9000 Sportster variants
Robinson Redwing II

SARO A-17M Cutty Sark
Short Singapore III

Vickers Vildebeeste II, III, IV
Vickers Vincent

Waco QDC, UIC, UOC
Westland Wasp HAS.1

.......................................

Cheers!
Evan


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 16, 2012)

That's some list Evan!


----------



## N4521U (Nov 16, 2012)

Sure is, down the line I want a Harpoon as well.


----------



## A4K (Nov 16, 2012)

The missing links in my RNZAF or NZ related collection guys! 

A few are unavailable in kit form (TMK), but added 'just in case'...

Got about half the types we've used so far, up to a 2001 deadline. Don't like the new stuff we've got since then, nor the paintschemes since everything went 'one tone'!


----------



## weetam (Nov 16, 2012)

bit of a long shot here... im looking for a standing 1/24th RAF fighter pilot of WW2, preferably with parachute slung over the shoulder. I know some of the trumpeter kits do them with 3 different pilots, so i was wondering if anyone had one loafing i cold purchase or swap for the seated version in the Airfix kit?

Regards
Tam


----------



## Airframes (Nov 17, 2012)

If you can't find one, try getting a 1/24th or 1/25th scale figure from the Italeri or Revell range covering motor racing and truck figures. The correct basic shape can then be converted, and the parachute, Mae West etc added using Milliput.


----------



## sturmbock44 (Nov 25, 2012)

I have a Hasegawa Ar 234 B 1\48 scale and a Promodeler 1\48 Ar 234 C . im looking to trade either for the nightfighter version from Hasegawa , or if you have any 1\48 Luftwaffe kits up for trade you can make me an offer on one or both. Thanks Jason


----------



## N4521U (Nov 28, 2012)

I have an 1/48th Eduard F.2b kit, un-started, complete......
Looking for a 1/48th Revell Westland Wessex.

Also still have some of the cockpit parts I didn't use, and all the gun bay parts, for the Tamiya 1/32 P-51D.


----------



## Airframes (Nov 28, 2012)

Now _there's_ a rigging challenge for Vic, isn't it Bill?!!
I can just see it "Knit one, pearl one, Knit one ...Oh, B*ll*cks!"


----------



## N4521U (Nov 28, 2012)

yep it is... but I want a Wessex to make into an SH-34J....


**I've gone ahead and jumped the new Italeri H-34.........


----------



## Catch22 (Apr 3, 2013)

Hey guys, I'm looking for an extra seat to fit in my 1/32 Avenger that will be coming up, as FAA Avengers had three. I'm also looking for a pair of bubble windows for the fuselage. People seem to be using bubbles from 1/48 B-29s. The list of what I have is #352!

http://model-scale.com/2811_files/2811-35.jpg

*NEVERMIND*, I have found an extra seat that came with a P-51, and it appears that the Squadron B-29 vacform canopy comes with the bubbles, even though the descritption only says so on one site. Here's hoping!


----------



## thecraftygoose (Apr 8, 2013)

Great Idea - I'm in


----------



## Njaco (May 15, 2013)

Letting everyone know that I cleaned out my stash. I saved a few but I boxed up all those models and sold them at a flea market for a good price. After 10 years of lugging them around it was time. I can see the corner of my room again!


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 15, 2013)

A happy and yet sad day...


----------



## A4K (May 15, 2013)

Agreed, but there are times when you've just gotta dump the excess... glad you got a good price for them mate!


----------



## Wayne Little (May 16, 2013)

Capt. Vick said:


> A happy and yet sad day...



......Yep.....


----------



## B-17engineer (Jun 6, 2013)

I have a 

1/48 Nakijima Ki-84IA Hayate "Frank" - part of the cockpit (Seat and joystick) are glued in and its painted a green color but thats it the rest is still untouched on the sprue
1/39 Wright Brothers Flyer, complete
1/48 Revell F-22 Raptor,complete
1/48 Academy F-111A, complete (It's a huge kit) 

Looking for:

1/48 P-47B,C,D
1/48 P-51B,D
1/48 Aeromaster "The Wolfpack" Decals, any one besides Part XI

PM if interested, I'm flexible as to what I want so just inquire


----------



## B-17engineer (Jun 9, 2013)

If anyone has the Eaglstrike "Blue Nosed Birds of Bodney" Part 1, 2, or 3 and isn't using them in 1/48 scale can you contact me.....I really, really want them and have been searching all over


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 9, 2013)

I have Part 4 but I don't suppose that's what you're after. I'm thinking of using one of these schemes on my Tamiya P-51B.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jun 9, 2013)

Crimea_River said:


> I have Part 4 but I don't suppose that's what you're after. I'm thinking of using one of these schemes on my Tamiya P-51B.



I have parts 4,5,6 but parts 1,2,3 don't seem to be anywhere online!


----------



## A4K (Jun 9, 2013)

Got an ICM 1:48 P-51D Harrison, drop us your address in a PM if interested.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jun 16, 2013)

Trying to move kits around just for decals, I am going away on vacation soon though so if you want them lemme know fast so i can send it off..if not you have to wait 3 weeks 

1/72 Me-262 (night fighter) by Heller ( Decals in rough shape, kit is complete in zip loc bag)
1/72 Italeri Opel Blitz (Ambulance version, complete)
1/72 UH-1C Huey (complete)
1/48 Ki-84 Tamiya (Complete)
1/39 Wright Brothers Flyer


Just looking for spare 1/48 Decals ( nothing in particular)for a Hs-123, P-61 (Europe), Spitfire MkII (X2), P-40E (Europe) , Gladiator, Me-110G, Ju-87G-1, FW-190 A-8, B-25 (Europe), F-86 Sabre (Luftwaffe)


----------



## A4K (Jun 17, 2013)

Harry... re the UH-1C: Is it complete as in 'made', or a complete kit in the box?


----------



## rochie (Jun 17, 2013)

sent you a PM Harrison


----------



## B-17engineer (Jun 17, 2013)

A4K said:


> Harry... re the UH-1C: Is it complete as in 'made', or a complete kit in the box?



Complete with all pieces on trees in box!


----------



## A4K (Jun 17, 2013)

Sounds good mate! Will check my stash for some 190 decals if you want to trade.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jun 17, 2013)

A4K said:


> Sounds good mate! Will check my stash for some 190 decals if you want to trade.


Sure thing!


----------



## s1chris (Aug 18, 2013)

Hello, not a model but a modelling book - 







I've only ever really flicked through it. Spine fine and no marks on pages.
Just after as much ww2 decals as you can throw at me. 1/72nd bombers and 1/48 fighters would be required if possible. 

Postage may be a little high but for a good quantity of decals I don't mind taking the hit (within reason). 

Cheers Chris


----------



## prem895 (Nov 16, 2013)

I am in need of 2 yellow #7's for my 1/32 me 262a-1


----------



## N4521U (Nov 16, 2013)

Yous gonna hafta give us da hite of da numba!


----------



## Wurger (Nov 16, 2013)

Bill , mercy !!! Please.....


----------



## N4521U (Nov 16, 2013)

Sorry, wathin Da Cake Boss from Hobokin ***NOT NY! ****New Jersey!*

***I stand corrected.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 16, 2013)

Ouch! You mean New Jersey big fella!


----------



## Wurger (Nov 16, 2013)




----------



## prem895 (Nov 16, 2013)

they are 2 cm high


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 17, 2013)

Those would actually be very simple to mask. Paint the yellow first then add strips of masking tape cut to the right width and laid out like the 7. The apply the camo and peel off the tape. Presto.


----------



## prem895 (Nov 17, 2013)

That seems easy enough. It's the simple things you never figure out. Thanks CR for that. I will give that a go when I finish up my 2 1/48 B-25's,1/32 HB Spitty vb, 1/32 Rev P38 1/32 Hase F6F and my 1/32 Rev P47D. Should have them all done within the next few minutes


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 17, 2013)

Here's the process, except I made ones.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## prem895 (Nov 17, 2013)

Thanks for the sequence. I know this is just rough so I get the idea. Your real work is so much more professional


----------



## prem895 (Nov 17, 2013)

I am glad it is 7's I need,all straight lines. If it were 8's or 2's I would be asking for unneeded frustration


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 17, 2013)

I would not do it for curved lines. That's why I suggested it. When you paint, use very thin coats so you minimize the ridge.


----------



## prem895 (Nov 17, 2013)

What would you do if it were 8's?


----------



## Airframes (Nov 17, 2013)

Divide by two and make it 4 !!!

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 17, 2013)

Divide by 8 and make it 1.


----------



## Airframes (Nov 17, 2013)

Even better!
Or, of course, draw the number 8 in pencil, and then paint it free hand. Not that I can do that these days, with my knackered hands!


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 17, 2013)

prem895 said:


> What would you do if it were 8's?



Get decals.


----------



## prem895 (Nov 17, 2013)

I knew you were going to say that


----------



## Wurger (Nov 18, 2013)

Always it is possible to either print a such digit on a clear decal sheet or make them as Terry suggested above. Of course there are other ways for making them but these need some of patience and accuracy.


----------



## prem895 (Nov 18, 2013)

Would fw190 decal be the right size or would these work? Microscale Decals 1 72 1 48 1 32 3 4 Inch Yellow Numbers Decals D11 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Nov 18, 2013)

Most of them are of a little bit different shape. But the digit 7 seems to be fine. It may need to be a little bit clipped though. However there aren't digits with the black outline in case you would need for other projects.


----------



## prem895 (Nov 18, 2013)

Was afraid of that


----------



## N4521U (Nov 18, 2013)

Got just the thing for you to cut your own..... how about a full size, 20mm, pattern.
Print the pdf on an A4 sheet and trace.......


----------



## prem895 (Nov 18, 2013)

Thanks for this


----------



## N4521U (Nov 19, 2013)

You are welcome. It's what we do to lighten the load. Oh wait............ I'll have decals printed with my custom order..... no worries.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 19, 2013)

I have outlined 1/72 scale letters in black with a Rapidograph pen, covered them in decal preservative, and they transfered fine, so that's one option.


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 20, 2013)

Good stuff there Bill!


----------



## prem895 (Dec 31, 2013)

Looking for a Revell 1/32 p-47 in silver plastic


----------



## A4K (Jun 26, 2014)

G'day guys!

I'm chasing these for my 1:72 RNZAF collection. Anyone have any to sell?

Cheers,
Evan



A
AESL Airtourer T6/24 

B
Beechcraft 200 Super King Air

D
de Havilland DH 50A
de Havilland DH 86 Express
de Havilland DH 94 Moth Minor 

H
Hawker Siddeley Andover 

M
Miles Aerovan
Miles M2 Hawk 
Miles M11 Whitney Straight

P
Porterfield 35W

R
Rearwin 9000 Sportster
Robinson Redwing

S
SaRo A-17M Cutty sark

W
Waco QDC
Waco UOC


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 26, 2014)

Ouch. Sorry bud. But I do know a stagger wing has been done in 1/72 scale.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 26, 2014)

It just occurred to me that I still have these kits still tucked away.

I posted this originally back on 18 January 2009...time sure flies, doesn't it? 

Anyway, they're still available if anyone's interested.




GrauGeist said:


> I didn't think this thread was around anymore..but I'm glad it is!
> 
> Hey, I have 3 modern kits that I'm not needing. I've had them for well over 12 years now, and I just don't see myself building them in the near future (or distant future, for that matter)...
> 
> ...


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 27, 2014)

That's and odd scale my friend.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 27, 2014)

It sure is...from what I understand, Tamiya started manufacturing scale models in the 70's in 1/100 scale and others followed for a while (like BEN).

Not sure when these kits were made, I do know they've been hiding on the top shelf of my back closet since '97


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 27, 2014)

Ebay 'em!


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 27, 2014)

Naw...I hate ebay and lately, I am hating Amazon...

This is why they sit tucked away, forgotten for so long. 

They would certainly make a fun addition to anyone's modern era collection. Perhaps I'll add a few photos of the kits.


----------



## A4K (Jun 27, 2014)

Not a bad idea Dave, built some 1/100 kits myself in the '80s and '90s. Nice little scale.

Cheers too Jim! Most are indeed unusual types, hence the rarity... (and you're right about the Staggerwing, 3 kits were made of her that I know of)


----------



## N4521U (Jun 28, 2014)

GrauGeist said:


> They would certainly make a fun addition to anyone's modern era collection. Perhaps I'll add a few photos of the kits.



Do you have a Hasegawa 1/72 F-4B/N Phantom II (BH01566) in your discard collection????????
I have a place for one!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 28, 2014)

I have a butt load of kits I need to list here.


----------



## N4521U (Jun 28, 2014)

Sounds like a broken recoed, but.......

Do you have a Hasegawa 1/72 F-4B/N Phantom II (BH01566) in your discard collection????????
I have a place for one!


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 28, 2014)

N4521U said:


> Do you have a Hasegawa 1/72 F-4B/N Phantom II (BH01566) in your discard collection????????
> I have a place for one!


I was waiting to grab a photo of the kits I had listed, but I haven't gotten to it yet! 

In answer to your question, no...sorry. The only modern aircraft I have are those three 1/100 kits.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 28, 2014)

vikingBerserker said:


> I have a butt load of kits I need to list here.



As much as I love the hobby, I'm NOT gonna take anything from your butt!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 29, 2014)

Aw come on Jim!


----------



## N4521U (Jun 29, 2014)

I aint Touching this one!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 29, 2014)

rubber Gloves man...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 29, 2014)

LMAO


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jun 29, 2014)

And a ten foot pole.


----------



## A4K (Jun 29, 2014)

(double post)


----------



## A4K (Jun 29, 2014)

Btw Bill - I have a Fujimi F-4EJ Phantom II - trade ya for something off my list!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 29, 2014)

All the best Dave my man!


----------



## A4K (Jul 18, 2014)

Jim, got a Staggerwing! Ivett scored one off E-bay for me (-it must be love!  )


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 18, 2014)

Which one??


----------



## N4521U (Jul 18, 2014)

A4K said:


> Btw Bill - I have a Fujimi F-4EJ Phantom II - trade ya for something off my list!



Got my heart set on a Has b model. Sorry.


----------



## A4K (Jul 20, 2014)

No worries Bill! Off to Dublin again next weekend, so will have a look for ya. Drop me your wants list again too and I'll see if they have anything else aswell.

Jim, got the Sword 1:72 SD-17S (floatplane) Staggerwing. Normal u/c supplied in the kit aswell, so will be making the RNZAF's impressed C-17L NZ573.
If you're after one yourself, they had 2 Rareplanes (1:72) vac form kits on E-bay yesterday. Apparently very accurately formed, but components like prop and u/c etc not supplied. If you wanted to build an SD-17S from it, I can give you the floatplane components and prop from mine when it arrives, possibly the engine too.


----------



## prem895 (Jul 20, 2014)

I am in need of a 1/32 yellow 4 so I can build the me 262 from Hendon. Can't seem to find one anywhere


----------



## N4521U (Jul 20, 2014)

I got more on the plate, and in the stash, than I could ever finish already............... must refrain adding any more to it.......... thanks matey.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 21, 2014)

Evan, thanks for the offer amigo, but as much as I love the staggerwing it's not on my hit list right now. By the way, was the Hawker Woodcock on your list? I see a couple of 1/72 Merlin kits on eBay right now. Let me know if you need help with that...


----------



## A4K (Jul 21, 2014)

Cheers Jim! Need a Hawker Hind and Tomtit - if you ever find any please let me know! (AZ Models do/did the Hind in 1:72, but haven't found anything on the Tomtit yet)


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 21, 2014)

Tomtit and woodcock....someone should wash our mouths out with soap!


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 21, 2014)

Or shoot the bugger that came up with those names....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 21, 2014)

Evan, AZ Models makes a 1/72 scale Hawker Hind. The only reason I know that is because KORA makes a few upgrade resin set for the Swiss and Yugoslavian versions. Maybe Kiwi also?


----------



## A4K (Jul 22, 2014)

Cheers Jim! I know of the AZ model kits, and am chasing # 7242, which comes with RNZAF markings. 
Have also seen the Kora upgrades on E-bay, which seem to be the various engine and equipment changes for the versions depicted. AFAIK (haven't researched all the details yet), the Kiwi birds were stock RAF aircraft.

Btw, there was one AZ models Hind on E-bay a couple of months back, but I didn't understand the bidding process at the time, so lost it. Maybe next time! 

As for those names, they have unfortunately _slightly_ different meanings from the birds they were taken from! ("Oh look at that lovely Tit!" )


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 22, 2014)

A4K said:


> As for those names, they have unfortunately _slightly_ different meanings from the birds they were taken from! ("Oh look at that lovely Tit!" )


----------



## A4K (Aug 12, 2014)

Edited 21/Feb/17... VERY glad to say I have almost all the RNZAF subjects I was after! Many thanks to Jim especially for his help, really appreciate it mate!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 12, 2014)

You are going to convert a 707 into a 727? What the what?


----------



## A4K (Aug 12, 2014)

I wouldn't be the first Jim! Someone did one for the RNZAF Museum, did a beautiful job of it!
(There _is_ now a 727 in 1:72, so hoping to get one if possible...)


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 12, 2014)

Must be! Will keep an eye out for the 
Contrail: Short Singapore III


----------



## A4K (Aug 13, 2014)

Cheers mate!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 14, 2014)

Just saw MERLIN HAWKER WOODCOCK PRE WW2 BIPLANE FIGHTER on ebay, but than saw that you didn't need it! Lol


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 18, 2014)

Evan,

Currently on Ebay: Contrail 1/72 SHORT S.19 SINGAPORE III British Flying Boat Vacuform Model Kit!

Current Bid $19.99 (2 Bids Total - Jim)
Shipping: Free (Assumed US - Jim)
Ships To: Worldwide
Location: Las Vegas NV
Time Left: 2d 12 h


----------



## A4K (Aug 20, 2014)

Jim - you are a legend mate!  Cheers, will try my luck..!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 20, 2014)

Well?


----------



## A4K (Aug 21, 2014)

Like I said - you are a legend mate! Won the bid, and at a reasonable price. Thanks a million for the heads up!!!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 21, 2014)

My pleasure amigo. What's the next one on the hot list?


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 22, 2014)

Well done Jim!

Reactions: Disagree Disagree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Aug 22, 2014)

Nice work Jim, and good luck Evan.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 22, 2014)

Nice job!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 22, 2014)

Just got lucky is all...


----------



## A4K (Aug 22, 2014)

Not at all man - I didn't check E-bay for a couple of days and would have missed this had you not spotted it! I really appreciate it mate! 

Taking a short break from the hunt now as the upcoming 'Airwaves' airshow (with attending Lancs!) will take care of the Next 2 pay packets. Only exceptions would be if one of the ultra rare Valhalla Hawker Tomtit or Rug Rat Resins DH 84 Dragon kits I mentioned become available !!!

Many thanks again Jim!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 22, 2014)

Roger that. Enjoy!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 22, 2014)

*LOOKING FOR* (...at a reasonable cost!)

1) Special Hobby 1/72 Junkers Ju 388 K/L
2) Aero modell 1/72 Baade 152
3) 1/72 Fairchild at-21 Gunner
4) Contrail 1/72 SARO Lerwick
5) Pavla 1/72 Nieman r-10
6) Azur/Fromm 1/72 Vickers Vildebeest Mk.III
7) 1/72 Ca 331
8) Kora 1/72 Vickers Type 432 
9) merlin models 1/72 messerschmitt bf 162 jaguar
10) Azur TMA 1/72 Bloch MB 151

11) Extratech 1:72 Junkers JUMO-004 B1 Engine K-02


----------



## A4K (Aug 22, 2014)

Is it specific markings you need for the Vincent Mk.III Jim? There are three Azur Mk.Is and one Special Hobby Vildebeeste Mk.IV on E-bay at the moment, all kits being exactly the same sprues. You will be able to build a Mk.III with any of these, and between myself and others we should be able to come up with the markings you need.

Will check out the others you need when I go to Dublin next too (27 sep), think I might have seen a couple at the second hand model shop(?)...


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 22, 2014)

Just inspired by the ones that fought against the Japanese as described by Chris Shores in "Bloody Shambles". The courage they displayed...remarkable.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 22, 2014)

I wish they would come out with a 1/48 scale kit (non vac), I really like the little bugger.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 23, 2014)

Little? You're daft man! Lol


----------



## A4K (Aug 23, 2014)

Jim... 

Yeah Dave, I don't know of anyone doing an injection moulded kit in 1:48. Actually, if it wasn't for the Pavla and Azur/MPM/Special Hobby (same parent company) kits, we would be sorely lacking many such types in 1:72 aswell.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 23, 2014)

Damn straight Evan. Speak the gospel brother!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 25, 2014)

Scratch-off 5) Pavla 1/72 Nieman r-10 from the want list! Oh wait...this is a trading post!


----------



## A4K (Aug 26, 2014)

No worries Jim - does that mean we'll soon be seeing a pic in the recent purchases thread?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 26, 2014)

Yup! in a couple of days.


----------



## A4K (Aug 26, 2014)

Sweet mate!


----------



## A4K (Sep 16, 2014)

Jim mate! - there's a cheap (Azur FRROM) Vincent Mk.I on E-bay... only one left (grabbed one myself!  )

Bombardier Torpilleur Britannique Vickers Vincent KIT Frrom 1 72 NÂ°019 | eBay


See ya Amigo!


----------



## Pisis (Sep 17, 2014)

Hi all,

I started models again and I found a box of old kits in my attic.... I have like 8 identical 1/72 KoPro AVIA BH-3 of the interwar Czechoslovak Air force.






So I could spare one or two...


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 17, 2014)

A4K said:


> Jim mate! - there's a cheap (Azur FRROM) Vincent Mk.I on E-bay... only one left (grabbed one myself!  )
> 
> Bombardier Torpilleur Britannique Vickers Vincent KIT Frrom 1 72 NÂ°019 | eBay
> 
> ...




Great price, but I'm still gonna wait for the Mk III Beast. I just don't know how a Vincent I and a Beast III compare, but good eyes amigo! Oh, and I cleaned my inbox a bit!


----------



## A4K (Sep 17, 2014)

No worries Jim! 
The Vincent and Vildebeest III are actually almost identical, the difference being the fitting of an auxiliary fuel tank and message hook on the Vincent, a torpedo on the Vildebeest... I can give you the torpedo gear from my Vildebeest IV if you do grab the Vincent kit.

Great news on the inbox too!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 17, 2014)

I actually thought that was the Vildebeest. Great info!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 17, 2014)

You say Vildebeest...,
Evan says Vincent...,
Let's call the whole thing off....

PS have a lead on another one off my want list: Bloch MB 151


----------



## A4K (Sep 18, 2014)

...Would it help if I mentioned the RNZAF removed the torpedo gear from their Vildebeests making the serial number the only way to identify what type of aircraft it was?? 

Good luck with the MB 151 btw!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 18, 2014)

Capt. Vick said:


> You say Vildebeest...,
> Evan says Vincent...,
> Let's call the whole thing off....




I cannot believe I laughed at that


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 18, 2014)

I hope you sang it in your mind


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 18, 2014)

Of course!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 19, 2014)

Nice!

And here is a verse for Terry:

You say Martlet,
I say Wildcat,
Martlet, Wildcat
Wildcat, Martlet

And how about this classic to bring it home?

You say Tarpon,
I say Avenger...


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 19, 2014)

Hey,

Does anyone have a MPM 1/72 scale Fairchild PT-19 they want to get rid of? If so, let me know what you want in trade.

Thanks, Jim


----------



## A4K (Sep 20, 2014)

Don't myself sorry Jim, but will keep looking for ya mate.

('You say Consolidated PBY-5, I say Boeing PB2B-1...'  )


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 20, 2014)




----------



## Airframes (Sep 20, 2014)

"You say Wil....
I say B*ll*cks.
Let's call; the whole thing off !"


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 20, 2014)

LMAO


----------



## A4K (Sep 21, 2014)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 22, 2014)

Evan,

There is a Rug Rat Resins 1/72 DeHavilland DH-84 Dragon for sale on Ebay right now. $1.61 with $11.42 shipping from Hull England

Jim


----------



## A4K (Sep 23, 2014)

Thanks Amigo! Noticed and in the bidding! 


EDIT: Didn't get it, price went WAY overboard... winning bid was for 103 Euros !!! 

RE-EDIT! 25/4/15: Another Dragon up for grabs on E-bay, and I won it!!!    
Not cheap - 76 Euros (excluding postage) - but so happy to finally have it!!! 
(Now to learn casting, to allow others the chance to get copies of this and other rare kits I have in the stash)


----------



## Catch22 (Dec 1, 2014)

This is a long shot, and I may have asked this before, but I'm looking for a 1/48 Hobbycraft CF-100 Canuck. I realize it's not the greatest kit, but it's the only one out there. There are lots of 1/72s around, but I really only want a 1/48.


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 1, 2014)

Looking for that one myself Cory but the few I've seen on eBay are almost the price of a real one.

Geo


----------



## Catch22 (Dec 1, 2014)

I haven't seen ANY lately.


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 1, 2014)

Haven't seen one of those in ages.

So I'm after some decals for a 1/48 P-38F in Med Theatre markings. Last night I was watching an E-Bay sale for a SkyModels set that would have had something I liked but I missed the close and it's gone now. Thinking of a P-38 for GB24 but have no decals for one.


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 1, 2014)

Have you guys tried Amazon?

I see several kits F-100 kits available, and I'm sure they could be modded to a CF-100.

I'll toss out a few links here:
Amazon.com: Trumpeter 1/48 F100D Super Sabre Fighter Model Kit: Toys Games

Amazon.com: Trumpeter 1/48 F100D Thunderbirds USAF Aircraft Model Kit: Toys Games

Amazon.com: Trumpeter 1/48 F100F Super Sabre Fighter Model Kit: Toys Games

Amazon.com: Trumpeter 1/48 F100C Super Sabre Fighter Model Kit: Toys Games

Amazon.com: F100 Super Sabre Aircraft 1/48 Revell: Toys Games

http://www.amazon.com/F-100-Super-Sabre-Monogram-Scale/dp/B004MFLI2I/ref=sr_1_12?s=toys-and-games&ie=UTF8&qid=1417493862&sr=1-12&keywords=F-100+model+kit

http://www.amazon.com/Lindberg-F-100-D-Super-Sabre/dp/B000MQ765E/ref=sr_1_11?s=toys-and-games&ie=UTF8&qid=1417493934&sr=1-11&keywords=F-100+model+kit


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 1, 2014)

Wrong F-100. The CF-100 was a completely different plane.

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 1, 2014)

aww...hell's bells, sorry then.

I thought I was onto something (I was already at Amazon, so I thought I'd have a look)


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 1, 2014)

BY the way, at ebay, there is a vintage Aurora kit, although in 1/67 scale:
1964 Aurora Kit No 137 1 29 Model Airplane Avro CF 100 All Weather Fighter | eBay

I can honestly say that I haven't seen an Aurora kit in decades...


----------



## rochie (Dec 2, 2014)

here's a CF-100, is £34.99 expensive for it ?

HOBBYCRAFT HOBBYCRAFT 1/48 1654 AVRO CF-100 MK V


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 2, 2014)

What is the deal with Hobby Craft? They made 3 gradually improved CF-105 Arrows and they are all rare and as expensive as hens teeth. I guess the same with CF-100 Canuck. Are they a major producer or a guy in a garage?


----------



## rochie (Dec 2, 2014)

Capt. Vick said:


> What is the deal with Hobby Craft? They made 3 gradually improved CF-105 Arrows and they are all rare and as expensive as hens teeth. I guess the same with CF-100 Canuck. Are they a major producer or a guy in a garage?



dunno mate but the CF-105 is instock at £53.99 at the online modelshop i use the most !


----------



## Airframes (Dec 2, 2014)

Karl beat me to it !
We both use King Kit quite a lot (around 25 years for me), as they're mainly a dealer in 'pre-owned' kits, all checked and complete, normally at good prices. But the advent of such services as e-bay has pushed up the prices on some of the rare items, although they're still lower than some fetch elsewhere. For example, I got a Tamiya 1/48th scale Mosquito BIV, un-opened, at half current retail price, and some other kits I've bought, often still in production, have been under a 'tenner'.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 2, 2014)

Weird that


----------



## Catch22 (Dec 2, 2014)

Oof, yeah that's about $80 Canadian! I'm going to try to call one place in Toronto and see, but if they don't have it (which won't be surprising) I'll have to bite the bullet. Thanks Karl!

BTW, I like your avatar!


----------



## rochie (Dec 2, 2014)

Catch22 said:


> Oof, yeah that's about $80 Canadian! I'm going to try to call one place in Toronto and see, but if they don't have it (which won't be surprising) I'll have to bite the bullet. Thanks Karl!
> 
> BTW, I like your avatar!



it seemed expensive to me, not knowing what the actual kit is like, i had same issue with the Hasegawa RAF Phantom kit, paid £57 inc delivery in the end, my most expensive kit to date !

and thanks, Boba Fett was always a fave of mine !


----------



## Catch22 (Dec 2, 2014)

rochie said:


> it seemed expensive to me, not knowing what the actual kit is like, i had same issue with the Hasegawa RAF Phantom kit, paid £57 inc delivery in the end, my most expensive kit to date !
> 
> and thanks, Boba Fett was always a fave of mine !



It's quite basic, but not really that bad. Engraved panel lines (that are overdone), but looking at my brother's the fit seems pretty good, and he didn't do any sanding or filling. I don't know about the cockpit, but I imagine that's pretty terrible. I do know that the way the wings are attached is poor, as they're rather large and there isn't a spar running through them to keep them level, so getting them level will be a pain. My brother and dad did it a a few years ago, so I should be able to.

As for that Hasegawa RAF Phantom, yeah those things are annoyingly expensive and rare. I got lucky and found one on sale at a model store that was closing over the summer, and still paid ~$60 for it! The Canuck won't be the most expensive kit I'll have ever bought, since I have picked up a couple 1/32 jets and the Tamiya 1/32 series, but it will probably be the most I'll overpay for a kit.

As for Boba Fett, he's on my phone case. I also bought his Slave I in 1/72, which was another expensive endeavor...


----------



## rochie (Dec 2, 2014)

i used to have a no more than £30 rule, seem to be going over that with reckless abandonment !


----------



## Catch22 (Dec 2, 2014)

And I used to have a buy one kit, finish it, then buy the next one rule. And now I have a closet full of models, and I'm not slowing down nearly enough.


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 2, 2014)

Capt. Vick said:


> What is the deal with Hobby Craft? They made 3 gradually improved CF-105 Arrows and they are all rare and as expensive as hens teeth. I guess the same with CF-100 Canuck. Are they a major producer or a guy in a garage?



Jim, I've built the basic -105 and it was a good build compared to my other Hobbycraft kits. If I recall there are several detail sets; interior exterior, P.E. and resin but now you are greatly increasing an already steep price. I may finish it if I can get over my Leukophobia. 

Geo


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 2, 2014)

Do you have a picture of the box Geo?


----------



## Catch22 (Dec 2, 2014)

I used to see them all the time, but I suppose since the company doesn't even exist anymore they're getting rather rare.


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 2, 2014)

Capt. Vick said:


> Do you have a picture of the box Geo?



My box is long gone, too much of the space taking up thing, but this is what mine looked like...







...the improvements being on some external detail from what I've read.

Geo


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 2, 2014)

So that is the second one they issued. I think the latest has a blueprint (in black) on the box top.


----------



## Catch22 (Dec 2, 2014)

The one pictured is the one I'm used to seeing. There may still be a few kicking around here, I'll have to keep an eye open.


----------



## rochie (Dec 2, 2014)

Yep that's the one I have seen for £53.99 in two different online shops !


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 2, 2014)

According to this:

Hobbycraft 1/72 scale Avro Canada CF-105 Arrow by Don Weixl

"Hobbycraft Canada released a 1/72 scale (some describe it as closer to 1/78 scale) injection moulded kit in the 1980s. The first version can be identified by having the aileron actuator fairings (blisters) on top of the wing instead of on the bottom. The second version corrected the wing and had better decals, although the decals were still not very accurate . A third version was released in 2012 and has been upgraded with a more accurate fuselage length and improved intake and canopy profiles. The new kit also has a different version of the afterburner cans that was found on most Arrow prototypes. The 2012 version also has a more accurate front landing gear strut and nose shape."











Sorry gents I was talking about 1/72 scale.


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 2, 2014)

No problemo. It seems both scales had some issues. Makes you wonder where they got their info from.

Geo


----------



## Trebor (Dec 2, 2014)

Does anyone here have a 1/72 DC-3 to trade? I'm ONLY looking for a 1/72 scale.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 3, 2014)

I was wondering the same thing Geo


----------



## Trebor (Dec 3, 2014)

I should have mentioned I have an MPC 1/24 Willy's Jeep and a Revell USS Missouri I'm willing to let go for a 1/72 DC-3


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 3, 2014)

Wish I could help you brother


----------



## Catch22 (Dec 3, 2014)

Yeah, sorry I don't have any 1/72 scale kits save for a couple bombers.


----------



## A4K (Jan 4, 2015)

JIM - you're post box is full mate: there are some Vickers Vildebeeste Mk.IIIs going on E-bay of you're interested:
Azur Frrom 1 72 Vickers Vildebeest MK III | eBay

Rob, do you need the DC-3 urgently? I have a spare Italeri C-47 back in Hungary, but it could be quite a while before I can get it sent over. Quite a few on E-Bay though if you want to buy one:
1 72 DC-3 | eBay

Btw, the new tool Airfix C-47 is by far the best in 1:72 scale - simply beautiful. After that, the Italeri kit is the way to go, better than the Esci and original Airifx isues. The new Revell boxings are also of Italeri origin.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 5, 2015)

Thanks Evan. I will have to clear that out when I get a chance, as far as the Vildebeest...financially I will have to pass. Thanks anyway bud!


----------



## A4K (Jan 5, 2015)

No worries mate!


----------



## A4K (Feb 2, 2015)

G'day guys!

Can one of our American members please help me? 

I would like to order a model which is produced in, and ONLY shipped within the USA. If someone wouldn't mind acting as my 'shipping address', I will pay them the postage to send it onwards to me. I will pay for the model and postage within the US myself beforehand of course.

Here's a link to the model btw:
Cessna Golden Eagle (Resin) 1/72

Cheers!
Evan


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 2, 2015)

Sure Evan. No problem.

Sent you an email


----------



## Airframes (Feb 2, 2015)

Well done Jim.


----------



## A4K (Feb 3, 2015)

Beauty, cheers Jim! Really appreciate it mate.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 3, 2015)

I sent. You can delete if you wish.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 3, 2015)

Airframes said:


> Well done Jim.



I'm just going to throw it in the ocean and hope the Gulf Stream takes it to Ireland.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Feb 3, 2015)

It should get there by about July, I think ................


----------



## A4K (Feb 3, 2015)

Cheers Jim, got the e-mail! Will let you know if it works out.

(Btw, I'm after a Cessna 421, not a Grumman Gulfstream!  )


----------



## Airframes (Feb 3, 2015)

If it went higher, would it be a Jetstream ? I've got me coat ............


----------



## Wurger (Feb 3, 2015)




----------



## A4K (May 27, 2015)

prem895 said:


> I am in need of a 1/32 yellow 4 so I can build the me 262 from Hendon. Can't seem to find one anywhere



Still after those '4's mate? Got 2 in White, ex a Matchbox 1:32 Bf 109E-4. Size 21.5 mm high x 13 mm wide. You could mask and spray them in yellow if the size is right.
Drop us a PM if interested.


----------



## A4K (Dec 26, 2015)

G'day guys!

Anyone have any of the following parts spare? Met a modelmaker in Dublin who needs them. 

-1:72 B-17 cowl (x1), plus engine if poss. 
-1:72 PB4Y Privateer prop (x1)

Cheers!
Evan


----------



## Airframes (Dec 26, 2015)

I can let you have a complete Matchbox B-17G kit (1/72nd scale) if that will help Evan ?
It's been stashed since about 1984, as I had intended doing it as a RAF 100 Group aircraft for a comp way back then, which I never got around to doing, and it's extremely unlikely that I'll ever build it !


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 26, 2015)

Well, that oughta do it!


----------



## A4K (Dec 26, 2015)

Bloody oath it would! Terry, that'd be great mate, thanks! I'll drop ya a PM.


----------



## Airframes (Dec 26, 2015)

No problem mate - about to reply to your PM.


----------



## CommanderBounds (Aug 28, 2016)

If any of you have an 1/48 ESCI Henschel Hs 123 I have a set of AMtech of uncovered landing gear that I am looking to give away. PM if Interested!


----------



## A4K (Feb 21, 2017)

G'day guys! 

In Hungary at the moment, and have just packed up all my kits and decals ready to be sent to Ireland, where we now live.

Like probably many here, I have alot of spare markings, canopies, and components, so if anyone is chasing anything (especially in 1:72 scale in my case), whether parts or complete kits, post your wish list here, and hopefully I, or someone else, will be able to help!

Cheers, and I'll try and get a list of my own spares up as soon as I can. 
Evan


----------



## A4K (Feb 22, 2017)

Forgot to mention:
Rob - are you still after a 1:72 DC-3? Got a spare Italeri C-47, plus various civil markings.
Jim - still after a 1:72 Jumo 004? I will have one spare shortly.


----------



## Robert Porter (Feb 22, 2017)

I was looking for DC-3 in 1:48 but they seem to be rare birds. Might end with 1:72!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 23, 2017)

Yes sir! What have you got?


----------



## A4K (Feb 23, 2017)

Sorry Rob, I meant 'Trebor' at first, though I do have a second kit I could part with if you want one too! Both 1:72 Italeri C-47s.

Jim, what bird do you need it for? Altogether I have that Extra Tech Jumo 004 you were chasing, aswell as CMK Jumos for the Me262, plus 2 or 3 Dragon items from different kits. I will need most of them, but will have atleast one spare.


----------



## Airframes (Feb 23, 2017)

Rob, the Monogram / Revell kit of the C-47 in 1/48th scale is still current, in various guises, and comes up often on e-bay. All versions (including the 'gunship') include the paratroop figures, and average price is around $27 US.
The Trumpeter kit is also offered as a C-47 and DC-3, although whether the latter is actually a DC-3, with the 'civilian' door, I don't know.
Apart from having some inaccuracies apparently, it's also around three to four times the price of the Monogram / Revell kit, but supposedly very well detailed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Robert Porter (Feb 23, 2017)

Cool! I keep forgetting to look for C-47 as well as DC-3 off to the interwebs now for a look.


----------



## A4K (Feb 23, 2017)

Good man Terry!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 24, 2017)

Well, would be willing to pay for the Extra Tech Jumo 004. Just looking to have one 004 clean of any fairings, just the engine itself. I figure from that I can make anything I need. That is if you are willing to part with it.


----------



## A4K (Feb 24, 2017)

No worries Jim. I just want to use that one for a 'master' first, being the best detailed 'straight' engine, to improve the kit items. Once that's done, she's yours.
I will get onto that when my stuff arrives.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 24, 2017)

You are a prince among men sir! What can I repay with? Anything you are looking for?


----------



## A4K (Feb 24, 2017)

As our Corporal used to say on our recruit course: 'Don't call me 'Sir', I work for a living!' 

Mate, you're very welcome, and it's the least I could do for all the help you've given me!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 24, 2017)

My pleasure always. How is the kid by the way?


----------



## A4K (Feb 24, 2017)

Cheers mate, he's great! 21 months now, and a great boy. Running around and new words every day - incredible how much (and how fast!) they learn. 

Keep meaning to post pics. Will try and do so when we get back.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Zippythehog (Mar 31, 2017)

Hi all
I've got some extra parts that are too good to pitch (resin wheels, decals, et.al.). Is there interest in an ongoing exchange spot? Maybe such a sticky exists that I don't know about?
I build 1:72 WW2 birds. I can catalogue the bits if there is interest. 
Tim


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 31, 2017)

I'll Trade U 4 That.


----------



## Wurger (Apr 1, 2017)

I have merged these two last posts above with the thread.


----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 1, 2017)

Will Zippy find his post then?


----------



## Wurger (Apr 1, 2017)

Have you received the system info about merging? If you have, he got the same.


----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 1, 2017)

System Info?????

The only reason I saw this post is because I check New Posts daily and this showed up. If Zippy didn't see the link in his original post, how would he know to check here?


----------



## Zippythehog (Apr 2, 2017)

Yup. I was easily able to, "pick up the thread." Thanks!
I found it through my profile, Recent Activity.


----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 2, 2017)

Good. Just wanted to be sure. I never use my profile, just New Posts.


----------



## Wurger (Apr 2, 2017)

Crimea_River said:


> System Info?????
> 
> The only reason I saw this post is because I check New Posts daily and this showed up. If Zippy didn't see the link in his original post, how would he know to check here?





Zippythehog said:


> Yup. I was easily able to, "pick up the thread." Thanks!
> I found it through my profile, Recent Activity.




I have marked the option of letting know while merging. At least one of you should get the message. Please check your e-mails and let me know. THX.


----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 2, 2017)

I received nothing my friend.. I also never look at my profile. You also "warned" a newbie via profile about his pic sizes in another post but he did not see that. Perhaps you are thinking that something that is obvious to you is in fact not very clear to the rest of us?


----------



## Wurger (Apr 2, 2017)

It is possible the system doesn't work properly Andy. However I get messages from the board via my e-amil box. So I have assumed all should be working fine. My fault. Sorry.


----------



## Zippythehog (Apr 23, 2017)

Hey all,
I've got some 1:72 bits. I recently finished a Tamiya A6M3 22, Spit MkVb and a Sword Spitfire MkVc. Drop tank, slipper tank, LF wing fairings, some decals. Drop me a line.


----------



## DogMan (May 8, 2018)

Greetings to all members,

Up for trade (cash/money or suitable kits) three 1/32 scale kits:

Tamiya P-51D - $110.00
ZOUKEI-MURA P-51D - $105.00
ZOUKEI-MURA Ta-152 - $105.00

The kits have been in my collection since their original releases and the boxes have been opened for inspection but all the parts are still in their original sealed clear packaging and are complete including the decals. However, the boxes do show some shelf damage but it is minimal. I will accept paypal to receive payment if interested and buyer pays shipping, so if you wish to purchase please PM me and we'll talk shipping. I will use the cheapest method you wish to pay for and will endeavor to make it the least expensive. Make me an offer in kit trading that I can't refuse otherwise money is a suitable trade, and here's an example for one of the above kits : 1:18 HobbyBoss FW190A-5.

Thanks for viewing!

SOLD


----------



## Radman95611 (Dec 29, 2018)

I have an offer to make. I have a Monogram 1/32 P-51D Phantom Mustang I would like to give away. I have read on the forum of several modelers working hard to detail their build only to have it covered up by the fuselage. The P-51D that I have to give is made of clear plastic, has moving parts, and runs on batteries. The reason I am giving this away is because last July (of 2018) I thought I was purchasing one, but somehow had a quantity of 2 selected. So I received two. Shortly after that I had a double heart bypass and am recovering from that. I would like to give one of these Mustangs to someone who really loves to detail the interior, motor, guns.... I will pick up the mailing cost. I only have one request to the person who wants it.... You must show the build here on the forum. Oh, and the model is free. 
This is a photo of a finished one. The one I am offering is mint in box and not assembled.
If you are interested PM me.
Thanks, I love this forum and the awesome jobs you guys do...


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 29, 2018)

Very generous but I won't be able to fit this into my schedule. Hopefully someone takes you up on it.


----------



## A4K (Dec 29, 2018)

Sorry to hear about the bypass mate, and echo Andy on the generosity of your offer.

I'm a 1:72 man myself, but this will be a great kit for the large scale guys!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Radman95611 (Dec 30, 2018)

A4K said:


> Sorry to hear about the bypass mate, and echo Andy on the generosity of your offer.
> 
> I'm a 1:72 man myself, but this will be a great kit for the large scale guys!



Thanks for the interest Andy and A4K. I'm sure someone will want it.


----------



## RW Mk. III (May 29, 2020)

I have some things rattling around for trades:

-T-28C Trojan, Roden 451, 1/48

-Do335A Pfeil, Tamiya 61074, 1/48. this one has some AM

-B18 Bolo, Special Hobby 72265, 1/72

-Caudron C714, Azur A091, 1/32. this one has an AM decal sheet

-F9F-5P, Revell 04582, 1/48

-F102A, Encore 48001, 1/48.

-FW190A-8, Eduard 8173 Profipak, 1/48

PM me if interested. Swaps and trades only I don't want to have to figure out my paypal password.


----------



## Crimea_River (May 29, 2020)

What city are you located in? Canada's a big place.


----------



## RW Mk. III (May 29, 2020)

Crimea_River said:


> What city are you located in? Canada's a big place.


The best one. Hamilton.


----------



## Peter Gunn (Jun 5, 2020)

Hi guys, I don't venture to the model forums often, too depressing. I doubt I could even come close to some of the masterpieces you guys turn out, well done.

That being said, I have several boxes full of unbuilt/unopened kits, mostly aircraft, but some ships and cars that I've acquired over the years with the intent to build, and we know what the road to Hell is paved with.

Anyway, I'll be taking inventory and snapping a few pics of all the kits I have this weekend. I'll post them in this thread and anyone interested can reply or PM me and we can work out shipping if there's something you like.

I had always wanted to get back into building models but that's probably never going to happen so I'd like to see them go to those that can build and enjoy them.

MODS - Not sure if this is the right place for this so feel free to move to the proper spot on the forum.

Thanks,
Pete


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 5, 2020)

Nice

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Peter Gunn (Jun 8, 2020)

Sorry guys, was going to get photos to post but teenage daughters' "issues" got in the way, I'll get some up this week as soon as I can, my apologies.


----------



## N4521U (Jul 27, 2020)

I am looking for the
1/48th Furball Mig Killers Part (1) One........
Just need the VF-143 Puking dogs part!!!!

If someone hasem, I'd likem!
Like finding Hens teeth.
Don't want to float a loan on my wifes house forem!
Billy Boy


----------



## A4K (Jul 30, 2020)

Will keep an eye out for them Bill.

On the subject of rare as hen's teeth decals, I'm looking for the following:

1:72 Model Alliance RNZAF SH-2F/ SH-2G Seasprite
1:72 Max Decals DHC-2 Beaver (just need the RNZAF markings for NZ6001)

Please give me a yell if anyone has these spare!

Cheers, Evan


----------



## N4521U (Jul 30, 2020)

Evan, I found them from a LHS!!!!!!! Surprise surprise.....

Wishing I could help!

Bill


----------



## A4K (Aug 1, 2020)

Cheers Bill, and no worries - they'll turn up sooner or later...(atleast I hope!)


----------



## rochie (Aug 11, 2020)

Hi guys.

Does anybody have the decals from the 1/48 Tamiya F-15 C kit going spare ?
In particular the markings for the 33rd tfw subject, these have the EG codes and associated squadron badges etc.

Thanks


----------



## A4K (Aug 11, 2020)

Sorry Karl, I don't have anything in my stash.


----------



## rochie (Aug 11, 2020)

A4K said:


> Sorry Karl, I don't have anything in my stash.


Thanks mate


----------



## Donivanp (Aug 11, 2020)

I have a lot of F-15 decals, I know I have a set for Eglin's 33rd from the Gulf war, but I can't seem to lay my fingers on them right now. They are after market not from Tamiya though.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucio (Sep 27, 2020)

Looking for:
-Decals for Ki-102
-Decals for TBM-3W Dutch Navy (or other user)
-TBM/TBF Avenger landing gear
-Pair of A-26A/B Invader cowlings
Everything 1/72 scale.
Cheers,
Lucio


----------



## A4K (Oct 2, 2020)

Which TBF/ TBM kit do you need u/c for Lucio?


----------



## N4521U (Oct 3, 2020)

I got an Academy TBF-1 still in bags 1/72nd............ it's yours, I'll never build it.
PM me your address!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucio (Oct 4, 2020)

A4K said:


> Which TBF/ TBM kit do you need u/c for Lucio?



Hi!
I have the Sword TBM-3W without landing gear and decals. I think LG from any 1/72 TBM/TBF will do.
Regards,
Lucio


----------



## N4521U (Oct 12, 2020)

Postage from my end is criminal!!!!!!


----------



## A4K (Oct 13, 2020)

I have a spare set of Academy and Hasegawa u/c if it's too expensive from there Bill.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucio (Oct 13, 2020)

Sounds good! It can be posted in an envelope just like regular mail.
Cheers,
Lucio


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 14, 2020)

Lucio said:


> Sounds good! It can be posted in an envelope just like regular mail.
> Cheers,
> Lucio



I have not had a good experience doing this. I tried sending some very small parts to another member here this way and they never arrived. I suspect that the equipment handling such plain letters rolled over the hard points, puncturing the paper.


----------



## Donivanp (Oct 14, 2020)

Crimea_River said:


> I have not had a good experience doing this. I tried sending some very small parts to another member here this way and they never arrived. I suspect that the equipment handling such plain letters rolled over the hard points, puncturing the paper.


Using a plastic ziploc bag covered in a cardboard sleeve will help alleviate this issue.


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 14, 2020)

Maybe, but the whole envelope never got there.


----------



## A4K (Oct 14, 2020)

I pack parts either in a strong cardboard 'sandwich' or (preferably) hard container whenever possible (cigarette tins and electronic component cases, etc). Of course this won't guarantee the posties doing their job properly, and I myself have lost a number of things 'in the post' 'in the last few years, including complete model kits! 
All we can do is send and hope, especially with the long delays due to Covid...

Lucio, I can send you the Hasegawa gear if you like, it's a bit better detailed than the Academy items. Do you need the tail wheel aswell?


----------



## Lucio (Oct 17, 2020)

A4K said:


> I pack parts either in a strong cardboard 'sandwich' or (preferably) hard container whenever possible (cigarette tins and electronic component cases, etc). Of course this won't guarantee the posties doing their job properly, and I myself have lost a number of things 'in the post' 'in the last few years, including complete model kits!
> All we can do is send and hope, especially with the long delays due to Covid...
> 
> Lucio, I can send you the Hasegawa gear if you like, it's a bit better detailed than the Academy items. Do you need the tail wheel aswell?



It's very kind of you! I need the tail wheel, also.
I will send my address in a private message. 
Thanks!
Lucio


----------



## Lucio (Oct 17, 2020)

I'm turning very good in this thing of asking for goods...   Let´s try again: Anyone around that built the Special Hobby B-18 Bolo in USAAF markings and threw the Brazilian markings in the decal junkiard?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 17, 2020)

Actually...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## N4521U (Nov 29, 2020)

Anyone got an SB2C-4 in 1/48th they can or want to part with?
Could use it for GB48.

Needs have changed.



These are available


----------



## Donivanp (Nov 29, 2020)

I really hate to sound ignorant, I know I do without knowing it, but I hate to do it on purpose! But what is a B2C-4?


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 29, 2020)

Plus s and then we have a helldiver.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## MIflyer (Nov 29, 2020)

I have an AMT 1/72 Ju88C if anyone is interested. I bought it thinking it was 1/48.

I also have a 1/72 UPC Ki44 and a 1/72 UPC Ki43 that I am not excessively proud of.

B2C-4 is an SB2C-4 that had the "Scouting" features removed.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 29, 2020)

Hmmm...learn something new everyday


----------



## Donivanp (Nov 29, 2020)

I have the Promodeler SB2C-4 if that was what you were asking, but posting to Aussieland would cost more than the world.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## southerndoug (Jan 23, 2022)

Anyone got a "spare" 1/48 Eduard Blohm & Voss Bv 141 Detail Set they'd be willing to trade? Discontinued now, and I'm really keen to find one.


----------



## PonyOne (Jan 24, 2022)

Hi all, 
I am looking for the Tigri Bianche decal sheet, preferably the Tauro model publication.
Also at this stage anyone else that has the Tigri Bianche decal sheet published I shall consider.


----------



## Mainly28s (Mar 22, 2022)

Would anyone have a set of main landing gear legs for a 1/48th Eduard Airacobra that I can trade/buy? Just the legs!


----------



## MIflyer (Mar 22, 2022)

Nope! Recommend you build the seaplane version.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Zippythehog (May 6, 2022)

I’m looking for an Xtrakit Spitfire MkXII or a Hasegawa Beaufighter MkI. I would trade anything in the hobby nook for either.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## A4K (May 8, 2022)

I have a spare Hasegawa Beaufighter Mk.VI in 1:72 mate.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Zippythehog (May 21, 2022)

Sorry it took so long to respond. What would you fancy in exchange? I’ve got a heavy stock of WW2 1/72.


----------



## MIflyer (May 22, 2022)

Anybody need a 1/72 AMT Ju-88?


----------



## A4K (May 24, 2022)

Zippythehog said:


> Sorry it took so long to respond. What would you fancy in exchange? I’ve got a heavy stock of WW2 1/72.



Hey mate!

I have plenty in my collection thanks, just after some things that are rare as hen's teeth (all 1:72 scale):

Aeroclub E001: Gypsy Cowl and prop (x2)
Blackbird Models BMA 72007: Avro Lincoln conversion
Kiwi Resins AESL Airtourer T6/24
Max Decals 7207: DHC-3 Otter
Max Decals 7208: DHC-2 Beaver
Model Alliance MAS-729014: Kaman SH-2 Seasprite
(VAMI?) Airspeed Consul

Drop us a PM with your address anyway.


----------



## Davecww1 (Jul 11, 2022)

Anyone have a Nichimo Aichi E13A1B Jake 1/48 scale to trade? I have a some Fine Molds Japanese aircraft I could be persuaded to trade. 
Dave C


----------



## southerndoug (Aug 7, 2022)

Anyone got an unused spinner for a 1/48 Fw 190 A5 (Eduard kit). Mine "seems" to be missing... 
Very happy to pay for postage and a few beers for your trouble.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 7, 2022)

southerndoug said:


> Anyone got an unused spinner for a 1/48 Fw 190 A5 (Eduard kit). Mine "seems" to be missing...
> Very happy to pay for postage and a few beers for your trouble.


Perhaps a solution. Modeling propellers in motion.. what is your solution?


----------



## A4K (Aug 7, 2022)

southerndoug said:


> Anyone got an unused spinner for a 1/48 Fw 190 A5 (Eduard kit). Mine "seems" to be missing...
> Very happy to pay for postage and a few beers for your trouble.


I have a spare Revell 1:48 D-11 spinner if you can't get an A-5 one.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Davecww1 (Aug 7, 2022)

Davecww1 said:


> Anyone have a Nichimo Aichi E13A1B Jake 1/48 scale to trade? I have a some Fine Molds Japanese aircraft I could be persuaded to trade.
> Dave C


Never mind, I did some research and found that the UPC kit is the same mold as the Nichimo kit, both originally made by Marusan in an odd 1/50 scale. And the UPC one is only around $20 compared to 80-100 for the Nichimo one. I think only difference is that Nichimo added an electric motor, although us modelers don't need that anyway as the entire interior needs to be added to this kit.


----------



## southerndoug (Aug 8, 2022)

A4K said:


> I have a spare Revell 1:48 D-11 spinner if you can't get an A-5 one.


Thanks for the offer! I have a spare Dora one too, but it's way too big.


----------



## B29WereWolf (Aug 18, 2022)

Hi, I have a Hobby Boss 1/48 A-6E Tram kit that I'd like to trade for either an -A or -E variant, as well as an Italieri 1/72 TRAM. My dad was with the A-6s, but was on the -As and -Es, not the TRAMS. Trying to build these for him.


----------



## rochie (Oct 6, 2022)

gone


----------

